# Whitefall:  City of Ravens



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 26, 2011)

Campaign Map


_
The blazing sun cast its light across the hills surrounding the city of Navarre.  Various caravans and travellers made their way along the coast road that stretched the length of the Duchy, taking a wide berth around the smouldering mountain whose rich volcanic soils gave life to the famed Navarri Cuisine, and more than a hundred different types of wine.  Along the coastline fishermen of nearly every race intermingled, casting their nets to try and reap the rich bounty of the Tyrrhenian Sea.

Afternoon shadows began to stretch long & thin, and one by one, all across the Duchy, the Navarri would be putting down their nets, their tools, or their ploughshares, and head home.  The last of the harvests had taken place perhaps two weeks ago--signalling the beginning of the Great Carnivale.

In the great maritime city of Navarre, preparations were well underway for that night's celebration.  The fishermen had brought in their nets, often assisted by the Merrow, and ships of every sort would dock in the port--protected by a great seawall at the end of which stood a massive lighthouse.  Bards of every sort flocked to the great Carnival, as the Navarri rulers had always been patrons of the arts.  The city was rife with craftsmen of every race imaginable.

Meanwhile in Raven Square, adjacent to the Cathedra la Morte, a gang of masked men seemed to be moving something large into position near the center of the square, it was covered in a heavy canvas. A man dressed in blackened oilcloth, with a bone-white Raven mask watched dispassionately.

Slightly off of the square down the Via Maris, and closer to the harbor was the Duchess' Honor.  A newer tavern run by an enterprising family of half-orcs, it served travellers and locals alike--and was a favorite among some of the sailors.  Not only that, it had a small stable near the back.

Inside, Riol Pescatore, proprietor, polishes an empty glass and gazes fondly around the room.  It has been nearly 5 years since the Battle of the Plaza when the Capuan plot to murder & usurp Duke Sergius had been unmasked & thwarted by a band of adventurers.  

Tonight the common room would be filled with masked, and unmasked revelers.  It would be the thirteenth night of Carnivale, the thirteenth of thirty six nights of revelry--followed by the Great Walk of Ravens.  For now however, it stood empty.

There might even be some Merrow here tonight Riol mused; the Children of Procran were always good luck.
_


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2011)

Camilla came to the inn early. She had loved the Carnivalle when she was younger, running through the streets, pulling pranks on the people with the other kids, but not anymore. Now, Carnivalle meant opportunity... and everyone jumped at opportunity. 

The city was full with bards by now and you could not turn a rock without a bard playing there. Most of the taverns had already two or three bards playing, but seemed like her lucky day in the Duchess Honor... no bard on sight, YET. Sure, she wasn't as good as them, but she didn't want to try the _other options_. If she could make quick coin without getting her hands dirty tonight, she wouldn't let it pass.

She moved quickly to the back as people started entering the inn. She closed her eyes and breathed into the flute the melody of "_The Other Bay_".

Performance 1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2011)

Sophie didn’t know how long she had been sleeping in the lobby of the Inn, but someone had long ago removed the empty wineglass and bottle from her table and she had hugged up against the scythe she carried, with her cloak all wrapped around her and her plague mask down around her neck, hanging by just a strap. 

Distant music was playing now and for her first few waking moments she was blinking back the sight of the room filled with people and everything seemed to take on a dream like quality. As she watched the festivities there was this underlying feeling that nowhere in the world right now needed a Domina de Mortem Nigri than the people of Carnivalle. She had come during the start of the first week, even though those remaining in her order usually never strayed into the larger city anymore—not since the days of the plague—she knew better. 

There was always death at Carnivalle and she needed to be ready to be wherever the dying might need her. 

Sophie lifted her mask from beneath the pole of the scythe so that it rested on her chest, making sure it showed above the folds of her cloak. It wasn’t ceremonially proper to wear it in this situation but she didn’t want to be bothered with the nuisance of the mask merchants that peddled their wares in any place where people gathered. Then again there was need to keep her eyes covered, to hide that fact from people. A silver eyed woman could always be sure to attract attention if it were noticed and she didn’t feel like being chased from an Inn or a tavern again…


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 26, 2011)

*Lairrathtar*

Lair sat at the bar happily sipping on a glass of wine and soaking in the surroundings.  The festival really was the best of all worlds, joyous celebration, exciting sights and sounds, and always people in need of extra hands to make a few coins.

It was too bad, in his opinion, that such a festival had to end.  Surely the world would be a better place with such livery year round?  But alas the humans were too focused on work, the elves too focused on sitting around.  Perhaps when the celebration came to an end he would visit the gnomes next and see how they lived?

He took another sip from his wine and watched the crowds, there was much time before he had to worry about "what next," and until then he was going to enjoy himself.


----------



## Muk (Aug 26, 2011)

Wukong was sitting on top of one of the houses' roof observing their preparation for the carnival. He liked how people were dressed in all sorts of costume, mostly ravens still it was fun watching them in these strange outfits.

Then his tummy grumbles. He searches through his bag and belt to find a peach or two to eat, however none were left. He must have eaten all of them on the way here and not been able to buy any new ones. Why is it that people do not understand what he is saying?

"Wo xian mai tao zhi," isn't it clear that Wukong wants to buy peaches? How hard is it for them to understand his villages language.

No matter he looks around and finds the Duchess' Honor. Taverns usually have food and a bartender that usually is capable of understanding him. At least the last few he was able to buy a place to sleep and food to take on the road.

Thus he climbs down from the roof and heads towards the tavern in hopes of finding some food and lodging.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 26, 2011)

*Camilla*

Riol put down the glass he was polishing, as Camilla had come in.  He would direct her to a small stage near the back of the common room.  "You're the first here...so the stage is yours for the evening. "  

As the evening wore on, a pigtailed half-orc girl, no more than ten years old, would run the odd drink or snack out to Camilla; it was obvious that Riol liked having a bard around the place.  "No charge" she explained.

Revellers would throw coins at her feet, or in an open hat.
Perform Check Results:  3d10+0
10,7,10+0 = 27 SP or 2.7 GP.

*Wukong*
_Thus he climbs down from the roof and heads towards the tavern in hopes of finding some food and lodging. _ 

As Wukong made his way down from the densely packed rooftops, he startled a big black raven that had been perched on a bit of decorative stonework.  _"Ahem..."_ it coughed.  "Caw?"  The bird gave him a puzzled look, as if it to_ say what the hell are you doing up here mate?  Gnomes don't fly, and I know what I'm talking about cause I'm a bloody magical bloody Raven._ 

The bird puffed up its feathers proudly.

*Sophie*

A hand tugged at her cloak, and there was a little laugh.  "Woah, you sure drank a lot last night, have you a hangover?  Mummy's got a surefire cure for those and I can go mix it up for you lickety split."  It was one of the innkeeper's daughters.   

The girl saw Sophie's mask and paused "Ooh, are you a plague doctor this year?  Those are fun outfits to scare people with.  I wanted to buy one for carnival, but daddy said they were too expensive so I had to stick with the Laughing Rogue."  The girl held up a mask that was bone white on one side, and black on the other side, with a distinctly unpleasant grin in the center.   

_
DC: 15 Knowledge Religion check will reveal that the Laughing Rogue is very similar to the holy symbol of Olidammara
_

*Lairrathtar*

As Lai finished his glass, Riol poured him another one.  "This one's on the house.  I think I've seen you in here six or seven nights at least.  Dura says we're gonna have to send off to Pontis for more wine at this rate."

Somewhere, a bronze bell tolled the hour.  Five o'clock.  Lairrathtar would know that the majority of the revelers would begin to appear around seven, and stay till around midnight--when the dark iron bells of the Cathedra la Morte would toll twelve great sombre silences.

(Think of it as a super-enlarged silence spell that "rings")


----------



## Muk (Aug 26, 2011)

> *Wukong*
> Thus he climbs down from the roof and heads towards the tavern in hopes of finding some food and lodging.
> 
> As Wukong made his way down from the densely packed rooftops, he startled a big black raven that had been perched on a bit of decorative stonework. "Ahem..." it coughed. "Caw?" The bird gave him a puzzled look, as if it to say what the hell are you doing up here mate? Gnomes don't fly, and I know what I'm talking about cause I'm a bloody magical bloody Raven.
> ...



Wukong looks at the bird for a moment. Once on the ground Wukong motions with his hand that he doesn't fly, he climbs. So you don't know what you're talkking about Wukong teases the raven with a big smiling face.

Then Wukong sets out towards the tavern as he suddenly has an idea. He'll asks the raven if he knows where to buy peaches. He hasn't seen any merchants that carry peaches as a fruit.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 26, 2011)

*Wukong 
*
The bird hopped along behind Sun Wukong.  _Peaches?_  It squawked and gave the Gnome a mental image of orchards on a hillside somewhere, the branches heavy with unripe peaches.  The Raven squawked, consolingly. _  Not ripe yet. Taste bad._

Another image sprang into Wukong's mind.  He saw laborers from some other time slicing peaches and putting them into sealed jars, alongside a concoction of spices & grain alcohol.

As they made their way towards the tavern, a peddler accosted Sun.  "Ah you there, fancy a mask for the Carnivale?  It's bad luck to break the Masquerade. and I..." 

The man paused, reached around into his pack, and flourished a golden mask, the edges flanged with spurs that gave it the appearance of the sun. "...have only the finest masks.  Perhaps sir would like to be the Sun King this year?  Only a gold piece!"

The Raven said nothing; it was a bird.  Birds don't talk.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 26, 2011)

"Why do I wear so little armour?" Niyah laughed, "It's to give my opponents a chance! Kord always preaches fair competition an' you can't get more fairer than that. Besides, I'm twice as mobile as any Paladin out there who walks around inside their little personal fortresses an' there are plenty of things out there that it's better to run from than try t'fight. Can' very well serve Kord if I'm sittin' next to him."

Niyah wasn't your typical Paladin, but then again he wasn't your typical Changeling either. Changelings either spent their entire life trying to be one person, or building up a portfolio of personas to adopt at will. Niyah dabbled in other personalities, but he was himself. Like the masks these people wore at this Carnivale, the people he became were merely disguises. Niyah was Niyah, a Changeling who used his abilities however he wanted and whenever he wanted. Did these people even know what a Changeling was? Unlikely.

That's why, for these two special ladies, he was putting on a performance of sorts. For these women, he was an outspoken and brave human called Azel. Azel had lost his right eye challenging a Minotaur to a game of Bull Rush. Azel had many silvery scars etched into his chest, proof that he didn't turn his back on the army of three hundred Orcs until every last one was dead. Azel was a badass and for the Great Carnivale that was who Niyah would be.

Which suited him just fine.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 26, 2011)

*Lairrathtar*

Lair accepted the glass with a smile and nod, the true entertainment for the night would be beginning soon.  Perhaps he would watch the crowds from a rooftop tonight, he could swear he saw a child up there earlier, it can't be too hard to get up for a view.  And even if it is the experience might be worth it.

He rose from the barstool with his wine leaving a few coppers behind in thanks and left to mingle in the crowd a while.


----------



## Muk (Aug 26, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Wukong
> *
> The bird hopped along behind Sun Wukong.  _Peaches?_  It squawked and gave the Gnome a mental image of orchards on a hillside somewhere, the branches heavy with unripe peaches.  The Raven squawked, consolingly. _  Not ripe yet. Taste bad._
> 
> ...



"Ni xiang song gei wou, ma?" Wukong asks the man in gnomish. His hand points towards the mask and then towards himself. He's got a big smile on his face as he thinks the man wants to give it to him as a present.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Camilla*
> 
> Riol put down the glass he was polishing, as Camilla had come in.  He would direct her to a small stage near the back of the common room.  "You're the first here...so the stage is yours for the evening. "
> 
> ...



She counted her coins and gave a broad smile to the girl. "Thank you sweetie!" she reminded her of her little sisters, Flora and Fauna. She counted her coins one by one. It had been a wonderful night. She would not usually drink the whole thing (it made her sloppy with her hands) but the day was still young and it seemed she could even take the next day off. She had promised she would spend more time with her siblings. She put the money away.

When she looked up, some other bards were already approaching the stage. She wished them luck (they would need, she had dried them up of coin) and moved to the  bar. She heard the Paladin boasting his scars and armor while the other girls gasped and giggled.

But... he seemed to happy to be a Paladin. All the ones she knew seemed to have a mace stuck in their... Well, you know. Always so righteous and holy. She wondered if it was indeed what he said he was. She decided to stay a little longer enjoying the place.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Sophie*
> 
> A hand tugged at her cloak, and there was a little laugh.  "Woah, you sure drank a lot last night, have you a hangover?  Mummy's got a surefire cure for those and I can go mix it up for you lickety split."  It was one of the innkeeper's daughters.
> 
> ...



Knowledge Religion: 1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19)

Sophie lifted the mask between two of her fingers, giving it a little half turn just over her chest. "This? It's an actual plague doctor mask--I'm an actual plague doctor," said Sophie. Her sliver eyes flicked across the room and then back. "I'm a long long way from that, but I have my duties here too."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 27, 2011)

Muk said:


> "Ni xiang song gei wou, ma?" Wukong asks the man in gnomish. His hand points towards the mask and then towards himself. He's got a big smile on his face as he thinks the man wants to give it to him as a present.



The Raven pecked at Wukong's feet, trying to get his attention  There was that weird feeling again.   "Squawk?"  _He wants you to give him money for it.  They run around buying new faces.  Bloody stupid if you ask me._

Knowledge Arcana might reveal what the Raven is, and why it's sort-of-talking to Sun Wukong. 

"One gold" the mask seller held up a coin and gestured to the mask.  "But if you've not got a gold, I have this eye-mask for a few copper."  He put the gold mask back into his pack, and pulled out a black felt mask--not ornate but enough to cover the area around the eyes and cheeks.  This one might be better for eating with.

*Sophie*
_Sophie lifted the mask between two of her fingers, giving it a little half turn just over her chest. "This? It's an actual plague doctor mask--I'm an actual plague doctor," said Sophie. Her sliver eyes flicked across the room and then back. "I'm a long long way from that, but I have my duties here too."_

"Ooh" answered the little girl.  "No one's been sick here for a long time, or at least Daddy says so.  It's a good scaaary mask anyhow.  The Merrow are setting off fireworks later tonight in the harbor."  Sophie would probably that Navarre had last seen major outbreaks of plague about 15-20 years ago.  It had been bad, but Sergius's now deceased father had worked with the Church of the Raven Queen & other temples to institute a system of maritime quarantines and magical wards that had slowed the plague enough for the healers to save tens of thousands.


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2011)

*Wukong*
Wukong looks at the man then lifts 1 finger just to make sure he said one. Though he's got no idea what exactly he wants since he doesn't understand Common he searches through his pouch and finds a peach seed. He pulls out the seed shows it to the man and points at it.

His attention span is not long enough to watch both the crow and seller.

Intelligence Check: (barbarians don't get knowledge skills)
1d20+2
15+2 = 17


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Sophie*
> _Sophie lifted the mask between two of her fingers, giving it a little half turn just over her chest. "This? It's an actual plague doctor mask--I'm an actual plague doctor," said Sophie. Her sliver eyes flicked across the room and then back. "I'm a long long way from that, but I have my duties here too."_
> 
> "Ooh" answered the little girl.  "No one's been sick here for a long time, or at least Daddy says so.  It's a good scaaary mask anyhow.  The Merrow are setting off fireworks later tonight in the harbor."  Sophie would probably that Navarre had last seen major outbreaks of plague about 15-20 years ago.  It had been bad, but Sergius's now deceased father had worked with the Church of the Raven Queen & other temples to institute a system of maritime quarantines and magical wards that had slowed the plague enough for the healers to save tens of thousands.



"I still wear and carry the mask as a traditional measure, its sort of become a sign of my order and my religion," said Sophie. "Like that mask you wear is the symbol of Olidammara, or it almost is."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 28, 2011)

*Wukong*

At this point the peddler looks like he has come to the conclusion that he is dealing with a foreigner, idiot, or all of the above.  

_...foreigner, idiot, or all of the above._  The Raven squawked innocently, and then resumed looking up at the peddler.  _Now it's bad luck to not be generous during carnival, and that looks like a cheap mask anyways, hardly a child's size._

The bird still wasn't talking.  But Sun might imagine that it was.  He probably also wouldn't notice the _Suggestion _spell either with a DC 15 will save attached.

Will Save for Peddler:  1d20+2
2+2 = 4

_It was bad luck to not be generous though, and maybe this gnome was worth a mask._  He handed Sun the black felt eye-mask.  "You know what?  It'd be bad luck for me to not be generous during Carnivale.  Anyways, take care foreigner."

The peddler walked off, stopped for a moment as if he had forgotten something, and continued walking past the Duchess' Honor, nearly bumping into Lairatthar.

*Lairatthar*

As Lai exited the tavern, a peddler carrying a huge bundle of masks nearly knocked him over.  "Oh, sorry sir."  The peddler apologized.  "Must have forgot my own head."  He turned to walk away.

Behind the peddler came Sun Wukong, a gnome.  Behind the gnome hopped a large, black raven--only about six inches shorter than an average gnome.  _You and me mate, we can go places, business associates!  The world will be our eyeball, er, peach!_

Lairrathar may have caught that last part.  Of course it wasn't really speech, just a very verbose impression.  You know, when you look at an animal, and you can just imagine what it's saying or thinking.

_Knowledge Nature or Arcana for more information._

*Sophie*
"Well um...I still think it's nice and scary." said the girl.  "You should have some fun with it."  She opened her mouth to say something else.

"Orsola, your mother needs you in the kitchen" called out the barkeeper.  Orsola grimaced.  "I have to go do work now.  Bleh.  Nice meeting you though."

*Niyah*

Riole grunted.  "Three hundred orcs you say?"  The changeling might wonder about the wisdom of bringing up such a boast in an establishment run by half-orcs.

"Oh hush Riole" went one of the ladies paying attention to Azel, a rather comely woman showing off far too much cleavage and sporting one of the simpler eye masks--a Merrow if the ears were any guide.  "Every man can wrestle a bear during Carnivale.  Why just last yesterday I met a fisherman who claimed he could subdue an Orca barehanded."

"Was he the one who could scarcely keep up with you later?" joked the other woman.

Her compatriot tittered.  "He was so fast, we hardly had any fun at all.  So either I'm more than an Orca, or he was just a small fish."


*General*
The tavern had grown louder by this point, as masked guests filtered in.  A bard played in the corner.  Riole did a brisk business in wine.  Outside, a ways down the street, there was a circle of men, orcs, elves, and dwarves, cheering a fellow as he wrestled with a muzzled black bear in a circle of torchlight.  It was twilight now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2011)

As the girl left and Sophie saw that the crowd in doors was growing she moved toward the doors of the establishment, leaving some coin at the bar for her drinks and their trouble. She pushed through the people and as she passed the windows she saw the men in the street with the bear. She sighed. "This might be a chance for me to usher some poor soul into the afterlife," said Sophie as she saw the stupid feat which the man was engaged in. She rethought her idea about going out and watched from the window.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2011)

*Camilla*
The young girl walked to Niyah's table. "So... is anything of that true at all?" there was a strange interest from her. "I'm guessing you are not a common sellsword..." she looked at him asking if she could sit.


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Wukong*
> 
> At this point the peddler looks like he has come to the conclusion that he is dealing with a foreigner, idiot, or all of the above.
> 
> ...



Wukong looked at the man, then looked at the mask he was holding then the peach then said, "Xie xie." (Thank you)

He stared at the mask for a while, searched his pouch for another seed then cracked both seeds open so that the inside was visible. He used the seed and placed them into the eye socket and now the eye mask had extra eyes.

He put his mask on his back, and said proudly to the bird "now I've got eyes on my back!"

He spots the door too the Duchess' Honor and happily skips towards it. Once inside he'll squeeze his way to a table and orders peaches. "Taozhi," he begins with gnomish then switches to elven "Peaches" then tries sylvan but leaves it as in human cities barely anyone talks in sylvan.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

*Wukong
*
Fortunately multilingual tavern staff were available, because after not too long, one of the half-orc girls, not the same one who had been speaking to Sophie brought out a bowl of something that looked and smelled peachy.  It appeared to be shiny peach halves in a syrup, with cream too!  There was also a spoon.  

"This is all the peaches we have" she said in Elven.  "Sorry about them not being ripe, but no one's brought in any peaches from the farm this year.  Mum candied these and stored them in the cellar, they're wonderfully sweet.  Eight copper.  You can pay now or before you go."

The Raven hopped up onto the high back of Wukong's chair, and preened its feathers.  The girl saw it.  "What's with your friend" she asked.  "Are you a wizard?"

_It's not important..._  A wave of apathy washed out from the Raven.

She blinked, and shook her head.  "On second thought, never mind; it's not important."  A voice called from the kitchen entrance.  "Oh, I'll be back in a bit."

_It's not important..._  The bird stood absolutely still on the back of Wukong's chair, and seemed to project this weird bubble of feelings from it.  People seemed to give it, and Wukong a slightly wide berth.

DC 15 Spot check to notice this.  Nature or Arcana to know more about it.  If you have streetwise, +2 circumstance bonus to the spot check.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2011)

*Sophie*
When she spotted the Raven and heard the girl speaking Elven to the man, she wandered over and pointed to the black bird atop the man's shoulder. She smiled slightly and then said in Elven. "Why have you got a raven with you?" she asked. "Are you a worshiper of the Raven Queen?" she offered a finger out to the bird a hand to the bird as a friendly gesture.


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Wukong
> *
> Fortunately multilingual tavern staff were available, because after not too long, one of the half-orc girls, not the same one who had been speaking to Sophie brought out a bowl of something that looked and smelled peachy.  It appeared to be shiny peach halves in a syrup, with cream too!  There was also a spoon.
> 
> ...



Spot:
1d20+-1
6+-1 = 5

"Ohh, yummy," Wukong looks at the peaches. He pays the Half-orc now. He takes ones peach for himself then offers one to the raven. "Good friend should eat, too."

"Raven followed me from roof," Wukong grins with a full mouth in Elven as he answers Sophie's question. "What's a Raven Queen? Never heard of it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2011)

Sophie seemed taken aback by the idea that someone didn't know of the Raven Queen. "She's the god of Death that ushers the souls of the living to where they should be in the afterlife. She's basically like the care taker of the dead...its why I took vocation up so that I could prepare those that are passing for their journey to the afterlife..." she rambled out in Elven. "I thought everyone knew that."


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2011)

"Why would I worship Raven Queen? I eat peaches not ravens," Wukong looks confused on religious stuff. 
(He's referring to some folk lore that says eating the Heavenly peaches grants immortality)

"Ancestors watch over us from up there," he points up. "So no need for pray for raven queen. And raven have no queen, or do they?" He looks over to the raven. "Do you have queen?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 29, 2011)

*Lairrathtar*

Lair almost did a double-take, a raven following someone into a tavern?  Birds normally avoid loud places, even if they were accustom to people.  A strange raven in the city of ravens?  Likely someone was planning a game or a show with it, it should be interesting to watch.

He followed the gnome and bird back inside and watched quietly.  Something was off, that was for sure, if he could just place it...

Spot:
Roll(1d20)+5:
11,+5
Total:16

Knowledge: Nature
Roll(1d20)+6:
16,+6
Total:22

Knowledge: Arcana
Roll(1d20)+6:
17,+6
Total:23


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

_"Ohh, yummy," Wukong looks at the peaches. He pays the Half-orc now. He takes ones peach for himself then offers one to the raven. "Good friend should eat, too."_

"Squawk?" said the bird, it took the peach and began to gobble it down.  The projected feeling of unimportance seemed to evaporate, and was replaced by one of...satisfaction & delight?  _Yummy_.

_
"Why would I worship Raven Queen? I eat peaches not ravens," Wukong looks confused on religious stuff.

"Ancestors watch over us from up there," he points up. "So no need for pray for raven queen. And raven have no queen, or do they?" He looks over to the raven. "Do you have queen?"_

The Raven finished gobbling down the peach.  "Squawk?"  _Buggered if I know._

*Lairatthar*

Lairatthar sees the odd bubble of space around the bird.  He notices that most people seem to be avoiding it, and the gnome, except for a young woman who seemed to be talking to the gnome.  She was obviously one of the Raven Queen's clerics by the sombre look of her outfit--though she didn't seem very festive at all.

Nature Check:  Lairatthar would know that this is definitely not a common Raven, and it didn't look like a performing creature.  Among other things, an innkeeper probably wouldn't let such a creature into the common room.

Arcana Check:  The waves of impressions coming from the bird confirmed the elf's suspicions.  The creature was more than likely some wizard or sorcerer's familiar.  There didn't seem to be any wizards nearby, and the gnome didn't look like a spell-caster at all; it was a riddle fit for the Carnivale indeed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 29, 2011)

*Lairatthar
*Lair moves forward carefully, a mage's pet without a mage was certainly curious.  At the same time the bird seemed far from helpless in its own right.  It was an odd sight, the raven seemed interested in the gnome over the priestess of Ravens.  Though to a raven perhaps it makes sense for humans to worship them.

He reached into the folds of his robes and produced a handful of trail mix, dried fruit and granola that would have served as his dinner were the festival not full of other more interesting options, and laid the offering before the bird curiously.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

*Sophie*
The Raven seemed to be swallowing bits of peach at the time.  It bobbed its head at her.  _Nice mask toots._

*Lairatthar*
_Lair moves forward carefully, a mage's pet without a mage was certainly curious. At the same time the bird seemed far from helpless in its own right. It was an odd sight, the raven seemed interested in the gnome over the priestess of Ravens. Though to a raven perhaps it makes sense for humans to worship them._

The bird slowly turned its head as the elf approached, its beak dripping peach juices.  Huh, who's that?

_He reached into the folds of his robes and produced a handful of trail mix, dried fruit and granola that would have served as his dinner were the festival not full of other more interesting options, and laid the offering before the bird curiously._

_Sense Motive: 1d20+2
9+2 = 11_

The Raven gave him a quizzical look.  _What's all this for then?   _  That last part was -very- direct, and in fact Lairatthar might imagine himself hearing the words.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 29, 2011)

*Lairatthar*
Lair cocked his head in slight surprised and gave a gentle shrug as if to say _I'm visiting the city of ravens during its grandest festival it seems appropriate to offer a gesture of friendship to the most interesting raven I've met._

Or perhaps more simply that he has no ulterior motives and is simply curious about the bird as much as its companions.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2011)

*Wukong*
"Oh, friend makes a lot of new friends!" Wukong notices Lairatthar offering food to the raven. "Hello new friend, I am Wukong Goku," Wukong introduces himself.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 30, 2011)

The bird pecked at the rations  _I'm obviously a minor god or something...ooh, are these walnuts?!  I accept your offering!_  It hopped onto the table and pecked hungrily at the rations.

Bluff Check:  1d20-2
18-2 = 16.  

Lairatthar more than likely sees through this fib.  He might also notice that the bird looks a bit worn, and ragged--as if it had flown quite a ways.  

At the next table over, a drunken dwarf reveler wondering why on earth he suddenly was thinking of walnuts.  He pulled a waitress aside: "Scuse me miss, but it just occurred to me--do you have any walnuts?"

By now it should be obvious to any adventurers close to the bird that something was up.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2011)

"ALL HAIL new minor god friend!" Wukong shouts.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 30, 2011)

"You people are awfully strange, aren't you?" Niyah said, almost appearing on top of the people crowded around the black bird, still in the guise of Azel, "Or is everyone around here like that?"

He then sighed, "I come all the way here in the hopes of finding a challenge or competition to overcome in the name of Kord and all I find is a bunch of crazy people talking to a bird."

Niyah then slumped into the new seat and decided to watch the people, since he had nothing better to do.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2011)

This is certainly not a common raven. Camilla will try to remember anyone who might own such creature in the area. 

"Do you know the bird?" she ask the innkeeper.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> "You people are awfully strange, aren't you?" Niyah said, almost appearing on top of the people crowded around the black bird, still in the guise of Azel, "Or is everyone around here like that?"
> 
> He then sighed, "I come all the way here in the hopes of finding a challenge or competition to overcome in the name of Kord and all I find is a bunch of crazy people talking to a bird."
> 
> Niyah then slumped into the new seat and decided to watch the people, since he had nothing better to do.



"Big person wants a challenge? I'll arm wrestle with you," Wukong takes up the offer of a competition. (All in elven, since it seems he can communicate with them in that language)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 30, 2011)

*Lairatthar*

Sense Motive:
Roll(1d20)+3:
16,+3
Total:19

Lair didn't really believe the birds claim but at the same time many people wore masks for the festival who was he to say that a magical bird shouldn't be one of them?  Besides it certainly was something interesting to do, even by the standards of the Carnivale.  And that was far more important to Lair than some sort of simple distilled "truth."

He bowed his head to the raven as if saying _welcome to the Carnivale, what brings you and what might this humble elf do to help?_


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 30, 2011)

soulnova said:


> This is certainly not a common raven. Camilla will try to remember anyone who might own such creature in the area.
> 
> "Do you know the bird?" she ask the innkeeper.



Riole squinted, as if he was trying to look at something that may or may not have been there.  

Spot:  1d20+5
18+5 = 23

"Only people I've ever seen with animals like that, are wizards.  There are a few around town, but they don't get out much.  Haven't seen any of them in at least a month.  If you're looking for one...I think they keep lodgings up on the Via Balinia, not too far from the Bath-houses."

*Lairatthar*

_Help?_  The bird turned its head, and its beak dropped opened, as if it had suddenly remembered something very, very important _Shit.  That's what I was supposed to do.  And now I've lost it!  Dropped it!  Dropped it!_  It looked very panicked.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2011)

"Might god friend needs help?" Wukong still is convinced the raven is a minor deity. "I shall offer my strong arm and blade in a quest and tale of legend!" Wukong shouts it out loud in elven.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 31, 2011)

Muk said:


> "Might god friend needs help?" Wukong still is convinced the raven is a minor deity. "I shall offer my strong arm and blade in a quest and tale of legend!" Wukong shouts it out loud in elven.



By this time, the squawking and the shouting has attracted a lot of attention--and visibly annoyed some patrons.  One of the little orc girls comes up to the table.  "Um...Daddy says if you're going to be so loud, you're going to have to do it outside."

The Raven ruffled its feathers in a huff, and pecked Wukong to get his attention.  _Come on!  We've got to find it before it's too late!_

It hopped off the chair, began to make for the door, and stopped.  _Bloody hell, I forgot I don't have hands.  Anyone mind getting the door?_


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2011)

"Off to adventure and peaches!" Wukong says and opens the door to get going. "Good bye new friends!" he says to the others.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2011)

Camilla wondered. What if the mage had lost his bird? Maybe she could actually get some juicy reward by taking the crow back to his master. But before she could think on something else the crow was already going for the door, with the little strange gnome behind. "Ah, wait up!" Camilla followed them close. 

"What's your name?" Camilla asked to both of them in common, but then switched to elven remembering the gnome had been talking that since he came into the bar. _"What's your name?_


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2011)

"I am Wukong Goku," Wukong says in elven. "And this is mighty god raven, or at least I think it is. What is your name?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

Sophie had never seen a Raven act so peculiar before and it seemed perfectly content with the people in an almost human fashion, or so she thought. Gathering her cloak about herself, she made for the door after the other woman and the man called Wukong. With a glance backward, as if to check to see if she was drawing too much attention she exited out into the street behind the Raven and the other pair.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 31, 2011)

*Lair*
With a smile and a slight shrug Lair follows the bird and its growing menagerie out of the tavern, leaving his wine glass behind with a few coppers of thanks.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 31, 2011)

The party makes an odd sight heading down the street deeper into the city.  

There several twists, and turns.  Behind them, closer to the harbor, a great series of booms & flashes signals the start of the fireworks.
In about an hour, they find themselves in an area of dark, narrow streets.  The buildings are about four stories high, and festooned with drainpipes & balconies.  The cobbles are worn underfoot, and the shadows are dark & foreboding.

An image of a silver ring pops up in the party's minds, it doesn't look particularly ornate or anything--more of a signet ring, but it's very distinct.  _Where is it?!  Everything looks different from down here.  He's gonna kill me!_

If the bird did leave the ring around here, he might be in deep trouble.  Such a ring would be insanely difficult or impossible to find in the dark on your own.  Even with a few helping hands, it may still take a while.  By now it's getting late, probably around 10:30-11, and the streets are beginning to slowly empty of Carnivale-goers

_I think it might be around here.  That statue looks familiar.  We've got to find it before it's too late!_ 

On one of the buildings, near the entrance, there is a worn marble bas-relief of a very topless, well-endowed Merrow woman.  The fishlike lower-body was a dead giveaway.  She holds a jug of water, from which clean water bubbles & pours into a pool.

_OOC Note:  

Select a party member to lead the search.  The difficulty class for this search check is impossibly high for your current level & abilities.  You will not succeed unless you help each other out.  Searching represents combing the general area, and will take some time.

Use any skills you think applicable, just explain how you're  doing it.  Use any abilities you think might help.  Finding the ring is going to require an impossibly high search check for your level._

Retry:  Yes, but it will take time._
Suggested Skills:  Search, Spot, Climb, Knowledge, Use Rope, Jump, Gather Information._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 31, 2011)

((Lair has +7 Search, not sure if that's the highest or not.  He also has +5 spot, and +6 in most knowledge skills, his psionic abilities aren't likely to help the search unless we can at least narrow down where it's at.  Not sure about the others to me he seems more of a support role in the search though))

((I'll wait to roll things until we've picked a leader))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2011)

(( I... I don't have search... I can't believe I forgot to put the ranks on it.  Let me trade balance for it.  ))


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2011)

(Wukong got no skills in search, however he'll aid in any way possible, like climb up high or something xD)

Wukong holds his hand to his forhead in an attempt to search from the ground then sees the large statue and has an idea. Quickly like an ape he climbs atop the statue and from there he will try aid the party in searching for the ring.

Search:
1d20+2 → [10,2] = (12) (unskilled)

Climb
1d20+8 → [6,8] = (14)

Jump
1d20+8 → [15,8] = (23)

He'll climb and jump from roof top to roof top and search in places other cannot reach.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2011)

EDIT: Yes, Lair should lead the search.

Gather Information 1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)
Knowledge local 1d20+7 → [10,7] = (17)
Spot 1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23)

Camilla will try to look on places where the Raven might have stopped to do something. Places with shiny merchandising, fruits, seeds and water. Specially near the pool with the merrow if the bird took a sip of water. She will also ask around if they had seen the object and say they should give it back because it's "cursed". "Last people that wore it, lost a finger, and well, you know what they say about cursed rings"

Bluff 1d20+7 → [8,7] = (15)

She would also check on pawn shops in the vicinity if the ring has been brought there and/or ask to give her a shout if they hear or see anything. She's "usual" client of their services too. 
Diplomacy 1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 1, 2011)

Seeing the gnome focus on looking high and the bard working the crowds Lair will focus his efforts on the leftover places.

Knowledge, Local: Are there any areas that would be less trafficed (and thus less likely the ring would have been found by another)?
Roll(1d20)+6:
14,+6
Total:20

Knowledge, Architecture and Engineering: Are there any places that seem more likely to collect small lost debris and the like?
Roll(1d20)+6:
14,+6
Total:20

Knowledge, Nature:  Are there natural paths through the area that flying creatures would be more likely to take (and thus more likely to drop things they were carrying)?
Roll(1d20)+6:
3,+6
Total:9 (Meh, I was reaching with that one anyway)

Spot: 
Roll(1d20)+5:
18,+5
Total:23

Search:
Roll(1d20)+7:
15,+7
Total:22


----------



## Velocity (Sep 1, 2011)

"Rummaging around in the dark..." Niyah sighed, "Not exactly how I wanted to spend my night..."

He decided he'd check higher up, since birds fly an' all. It would be easier to see anything if it had been dropped on a roof or some such.

*Climb check: *1d20+3 ; [15,3] = 18
*Spot check: *1d20-2 ; [7,-2] = 5
*Search check: *1d20+0 ; [8[/ur;]] = 8
*Use Rope check:* 1d20+2 ; [


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 2, 2011)

*Wukong*

Wukong and Niyah ducked into a nearby alleyway, and started to make their way up the sides of the buildings.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wukong leapt from balcony to balcony (Jump 20), scrambling up like a monkey (Climb 14.  Auto-succeed), although he had a hard time searching for anything while moving (Search 12, Failure).  

+2 to Primary Search Check.  Aid Another.



*
Niyah*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Niyah, seeing Wukong go up the side of the buildings as easy as pie, got up to the roofs in his own way, using a bit of rope to haul himself upwards (Use Rope 16, Success) from balcony to balcony.  

One tense moment occurred when he leapt across empty space to get to another balcony, and very nearly fell 25 feet (Jump 11, Failure).  Still, he managed to grab a nearby drainpipe just in time to save himself and managed to make it the rest of the way up without difficulty (Climb 18).  He still couldn't see much (Spot 5, Failure)

+2 to Primary Search Check.   Aid Another.




*Raven*
*Spoiler*: __ 




The Raven flew upwards as well, following Wukong.  Its beady black eyes scanned the rooftops, looking for a familiar sight (Spot 18, Success)

+2 to Primary Search Check.   Aid Another.




*Lair*
*Spoiler*: __ 




As Lairatthar would have been able to tell them (Knowledge: Engineering/Architecture, Success), these were apartments--built in the old Ostian style, usually rented to poorer folks who would more than happily pawn a valuable piece of jewelry to improve their lot (Knowledge: Local 20).  About four stories, or 50 feet high, the roofs were usually sloped at around a 45 degree angle, and covered with fired tiles made from a red clay.  Every so often chimneys would poke through the top.  

Birds liked the areas around the chimneys, and it's unlikely that a ring dropped on the tiles would have stayed still.  Therefore it was either on the ground somewhere, or somewhere that wasn't angled--like in a bird's nest.  But he wasn't sure where the nests would be (Knowledge: Nature 9, Failure).  He can see quite a bit in the dark, but even with his eyes he couldn't possibly spot such a small item at anything other than a close distance (Spot 23, Success), but he is certain that accelerated movement on those rooftops would require a balance check.  Sophie helps him look.

+2 Circumstance Bonus to Primary Search Check.




*Camilla*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Camilla knows, from being around Navarre quite a bit, that the Merrow Statue is just a well.  In a poorer section of the city like this one, there were a few violent street gangs, any coins or shiny items that haphazardly or intentionally fell into the fountain, would have been promptly snatched up and pawned (Knowledge Local: 17, Success). 
Predictably, the fountain was empty except for water.  

There's just not very many people around at this time of night, and the darkness & trash lying about the place make spotting such a small object nearly impossible, but she has sharp eyes and carefully examines the area anyhow (Spot: 23, Success).  There are a few bums around she knows, and by talking to them she finds out that one of them got mind-numbingly drunk tonight on some really good wine, stuff he shouldn't have been able to afford (Gather Information: 19, Success).  

Acting on a hunch that his sudden windfall may have been the ring they were looking for, she checked out some of the seedy pawn shops she knew of.  Soon enough she spotted a ring, just like the one in the mental image, sitting in a locked display case behind the counter in a shop about three blocks away from where the search started. 

Unfortunately the proprietor, Red Harry, a dwarf with a firey red beard, was no easy mark--and laughed at her suggestion that it was a cursed ring (Bluff 15, Failure).  "Camilla, Camilla.  I like you, you're good for business.  But I'm not going to let a ring like that go for anything less than 300 gold, this isn't a cursed ring at all--it's a signet ring of House Medici." 

Camilla however, will have none of that.  She pulls out all the stops trying to convince him to part with it, and eventually he gives in.  "Okay, fine.  150 gold, but you'd better not let anyone know Red Harry gives discounts.  And we never had this conversation." (Diplomacy 28, Success)




It is now 3am, the search has taken quite a while.  There are no revelers on the streets.  Most people who aren't up to something nefarious, have gone to bed. The rooftop party members have spent some time scrambling around looking, even the Raven looks tired.  

It might take Cam

Search DC: 30

Party Search Check:
Roll(1d20) + 7 + 10:
15,+17
Total: 32.  Success
Highest single roll: Camilla.  She finds the ring

*200 XP to each party member*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2011)

When the searching begins, Sophie touches the head of her scythe instilling the item with light as she mutters a prayer. A circle of light spreads from the scythe and she brings it down along the ground to aid in the search. 

Spot Check:
1d20+5 → [7,5] = (12)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 2, 2011)

Sophie's light provides an additional +2 circumstance bonus to the overall check, bringing it to 34.


----------



## Muk (Sep 2, 2011)

"So?" Wukong says after tirelessly searching the roofs for the ring. He's now back with the group, "did we find it? Do we need to search more? I feel hungry."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2011)

Camilla returns to the others bearing a grim face. "Alright pals. I used my connections, talked to the right people and, well... I know where the ring is right now. But I think you are not going to like this" 

she explains the ring is in a pawn shop. The ring is from House Medici, so its a big deal and the owner was selling it in 300 gold coins. She managed to convince him to give it to her in  150 gp. 

"Are you guys willing to go ahead?" she asks them and then turns at the crow "Would there be a reward for the ring?"

She sighs. "I really wouldn't like to give my money without knowing what I'm getting into. I -could- sneak in and take it back with a distraction, but I'm sure they would realize it was me and they'd put a price in my neck"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 2, 2011)

The party stands in a circle of dim light, in a sort of cul-de-sac surrounded by tall buildings as Camilla delivers the bad news.  You can't see up and down the main street from here.  Somewhere close a dog began to bark, and was suddenly silenced.

_The Raven coughed.  Did anyone hear that?
_

_Spot/Listen checks.  Everyone who wants to. Is Niyah still up on the rooftops?_


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2011)

Spot 1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 2, 2011)

Spot:
Roll(1d20)+5:
10,+5
Total:15

Listen:
Roll(1d20)+5:
19,+5
Total:24


----------



## Muk (Sep 3, 2011)

Spot
1d20-1
9-1 = 8

Listen
1d20-1
5-1 = 4


Wukong is too inattentive to notice anything going on. He feels like nothing is happening now that they found it. "Let's do something maybe talking to him once more will bring some results? We can always smash things, though usually you get kicked out of the village for that."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 4, 2011)

Lairatthar's keen ears pick up the sound of a crossbow being cocked somewhere above them to the southwest.  Additionally, he hears the noises one would associate with a large group of people walking--not a normal thing at this time of night

The dim light prevents him or anyone else from seeing much.  

General Area Map 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(My print-screen key is missing and Autorealm has crappy export.  Assume 1 square = 5 feet)  The pool represents the fountain with the Merrow woman, and I'm going to assume the party is 10-20 feet in front of it, with the exception of Niyah who may be still looking around on the rooftops as far as I know).


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 4, 2011)

((Meh, I suppose he needs to talk eventually))

Lair points towards the direction of the crossbowman and says quietly, "archer, and more people coming.  I think our raven friend's ring may have attracted more attention than we thought."  He quietly slides his father's bow off of his shoulder and glances at the others, "stay and fight or run?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Sophie dropped the hood on her cloak back with a swift motion and glanced around. "We're not sure what we're up against and it seems they might have the jump on us," she paused to stop the light from coming out of her scythe. "Even trying to run might not help at this point," Sophie added.


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2011)

(From now on underscore is elven)

"What did you say?" Wukong asks Lair. He doesn't understand common but as he sees him pointing towards something way and drawing his bow he says, "Ohhh, enemies?"

"We fight!" Wukong wants to draw his fullblade, but thinks again and draws his heavy shield instead. "I'll climb up and close the distance"

Wukong will climb the nearest building and then charge the enemies if he spots them.

Jump:
1d20+8
20+8 = 28

Initiative:
1d20+3
19+3 = 22

Once he's on the roof top and is in charge range he'll drop his shield, draws his fullblade and charges the nearest enemy.

If the enemy is actually on the ground, Wukong will still climb up to the roof top and then jump down onto an enemy with his fullblade drawn ready to strike them down as he lands. He'll take the fall damage to amplify the damage he does with his fullblade.

If he spots an enemy close to ledge he'll change his plan and bull rushes them with a charge instead to throw them off the roof top.


*Spoiler*: _Combat Stats_ 




Initiative: +3
AC: 17(19) = 10 +3 +3 +1 (+2)
HP: 44 
Rage HP: 46
Bab: +1
Melee: +6 (MW +7) = 1 +4 +1
Bullrush: 2=-4+2+4
Grapple:  3=+1-4+2+4 
Ranged: +5
30 ft Movement Speed/ 15 ft Climb Speed 
Fortitude: 	5=2+3
Reflex: 	3=0+3
Will: 	       -4=0-1-3





*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




*Power Attacking (-1)*

R1
1d20+6 (+2 Charge)
15+6 = 21 (23)

R2
1d20+6
13+6 = 19

R3
1d20+6
4+6 = 10

R4
1d20+6
9+6 = 15

R5
1d20+6
18+6 = 24

----
Cleave if applicable 

R1
1d20+6 (+2 Charge)
5+6 = 11 (13)

R2
1d20+6
16+6 = 22

R3
1d20+6
3+6 = 9

R4
1d20+6
14+6 = 20

R5
1d20+6
1+6 = 7

1d20+6
4+6 = 10





*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




R1
2d6+8
2,1+8 = 11

R2
2d6+8
4,2+8 = 14

R3
2d6+8
1,1+8 = 10

R4
2d6+8
4,2+8 = 14

R5
2d6+8
1,2+8 = 11

Cleave:
R1
2d6+8
2,3+8 = 13

R2
2d6+8
4,5+8 = 17

R3
2d6+8
5,2+8 = 15

R4
2d6+8
3,1+8 = 12

R5
2d6+8
3,4+8 = 15






*Spoiler*: _bullrush_ 




Strength Check:
1d20+2
19+2 = 21

1d20+2
15+2 = 17

1d20+2
12+2 = 14

1d20+2
13+2 = 15

1d20+2
8+2 = 10


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2011)

"Dammit" she looks at all the bows and her own. "We need to be quick then!" She will try to hide in the shadows and wait for a sneak attack when they pass close to her.

Hide 1d20+8 → [13,8] = (21)

Initiative 1d20+8 → [7,8] = (15)


Shortbow Attack from the shadows.
1d20+6;1d6 → [18,6] = (24)
1d20+6;1d6 → [3] = (3)


Sneak Attack if applies 
1d6 → [6] = (6)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Sophie didn't draw her weapon, but with the light extinguished she tried to make another assessment of the situation. 

Spot: 1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23) (untrained)
Listen: 1d20+5 → [1,5] = (6) (untrained)



The clambering of the party to get ready impedes her hearing but does little to her ability to see her way around. She says nothing and peers around through the darkness.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 5, 2011)

*Surprise Round:*
*
Wukong:
*
Initiative: 19+ 3 = 22
Only going on Lairrathar's brief suggestion, he runs to the building to the southwest.  With a mighty leap that suggest that he has springs in his legs, Wukong manages to make it up to the second story of the building in short order.  This might make it a little easier to spot the sniper, but he couldn't get close enough this round to attack (DC 14 spot check to find the sniper!)  From his new position he can see tough looking guys coming into the square from the south and northwest.  He can't see much else though.

_Thwip._  A bolt zinged out of the darkness, and buried itself in Wukong as he closed the gap to the wall.  (Light Crossbow: 1d8+1,8+1 = 9).  That looked like it hurt

*Sniper 1:  *
Initiative: 1d20+1
14+1 = 15

With the courtyard only lit by the shadowy illumination of the moon, seeing much up on the sides of the buildings, among the many balconies & crazed pipes, is difficult.  All the more perfect to conceal for whoever it was had just loaded a crossbow.  Conversely, it also concealed the party.

But never mind that.  The sniper hidden on one of the third floor balconies took the shot.

Miss Chance:  1d100+0
80+0 = 80.  Shot does not miss.

Hide Check: 1d20-1 (+5 Distance, +10 Improved Cover, +4 ranks in Hide, -1 for attacking).  17-1 = 16.

Attack Roll:  1d20+2
18+2 = 20

*
Camilla:*

Initiative: 1d20 +15
Camilla wasn't slow on her feet, vaulting towards a nearby alley, she spots a group of very dangerous looking people coming down the alley opposite. At least four of them.  She takes a shot, ducking down behind the fountain as she does.  She can snipe too!

Modified Hide Check(+10 for improved cover, +5 for distance, +21 for check, -20 for attacking). Spot DC is 16.

Her target, a large man wearing a leather cuirass and holding an axe, growls in pain as an arrow from her short bow takes him in the gut (6 DMG).  "Get em!" he growled.  He fails to see Camilla as she ducks behind the fountain.  (Spot 10+4 = 14)


Niyah, seeing Sophie stand still, stays next to her...blade drawn and ready for action.  Somewhere in the Heavens, Kord grinned.

The Raven gave a squawk of surprise and took off into the night sky, effectively becoming invisible.  _Sorry guys.  Can't help you here.  Save me some eyeballs -- they're delicious!_

End of Surprise Round:  If you haven't already, roll for initiative.  Others, you might want to change your actions.  Here's the map.  Assume shadowy illumination.


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Key: *
Gray -- Camilla
Yellow -- Sophie
Green -- Lair
Light Blue -- Niyah
Red -- Wukong, 2nd story balcony.  Will need a spot check to see, and a move action to reach the guy on the 3rd story balcony.

Purple:  Men with light crossbows
Everything Else:  Dudes with axes, one each hand.


----------



## Muk (Sep 5, 2011)

Spot:
1d20+-1
4+-1 = 3

Wukong doesn't see who shot him, but he can probably guess the direction it came from. He'll head towards that direction from his rooftop. Once he's close enough to see them in plain sight he'll charge them.

He'll still execute the maneuvers as he sees fit. (Either charge attack, charge bull rush, or jump down on dudes from above)

Jump:
1d20+8
19+8 = 27 (To close any gab distances, or jumping down)

Current HP: 35

If he goes below half his total HP he'll rage.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Battle Bullshit_ 



Female Unaligned Aasimar Cleric of the Raven Queen, *Level* 1, *Init* +6, *HP* 27/27, *DR* none, *Speed* 30 feet
*AC* 18, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* +3, *Ref* +2, *Will* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Master Work Scythe (None) * 4 (2d4, x4)
*None Morning Star  (None) * 3 (1d8, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 20, Cha 17
*Condition* None
Domains: Destiny and Winter 


During Winter you gain +2 on all Wisdom based skill Checks. 




*Short Version: *
HP: 27
AC: 18
Fort: +3
Ref: +2
Will: +7


Init: 1d20+6 → [14,6] = (20)


*Round One: *Due to her dark vision, Sophie is able to spot the sniper on the roof top and consequently she knows where Wukong's target lies but there is not an easy way to verbally communicate this with him. She places her hands together and begins to mutter a prayer to cast _Guiding Light_. 


A great pillar of light shoots down from the sky illuminating the sniper where he lies in wait and pointing him out to everyone around. 


Concentration check: 1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17)


*Round Two: *(going to wait to see what everyone does)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 5, 2011)

((Sorry about the delay, was traveling today))


*Spoiler*: _statblock_ 



HP:    15/15
PP:     4/4 = 2[Level] +2[Bonus Int]

AC:    14 = 10 +4[Dex]
FF:    10 = 10
Tc:    14 = 10 +4[Dex]

Fort:    +1 = +0[Psion] +1[Con]
Ref:    +4 = +0[Psion] +4[Dex]
Will:    +5 = +2[Psion] +3[Wis]
    Immune to Magical Sleep
    +2[Racial] vs. Enchantment spells

BAB:    +0 = +0[Psion]




Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
16,+4
Total:20

*Round 1*:
Nothing's in range of his powers at the moment, he'll fire at one of the approaching men (the ones to the South seem to be the only ones he'd have line of sight to) and then fall back to the fountain to take cover.

Attack:
Roll(1d20)+5:
16,+5
Total:21

Damage:
Roll(1d8)+1:
2,+1
Total:3

((Will need to see how everyone moves before I can do other rounds))


----------



## Velocity (Sep 6, 2011)

"Come on, you bastards!" Niyah shouted, "Kord himself is watching, so let's give him a show!"


*Spoiler*: _Stats ._ 



*HP:* 23/23
*AC:* 18
*Fort:* +4, *Ref: *+2, *Will:* +3
*TAB Melee: *+4*
TAB Ranged:* +3

*Main Weapon: *Masterwork Greatsword, (+5,2d6+4,19-20/x2)




*Initiative Check .:* 1d20+2 ; [8,2] = 10

*Round One:*
Niyah will charge towards the men in the south. This means he can easily clear the 60 feet between himself and the main directly south of him (+2 to attack roll, -2AC).

_Attack Roll: _1d20+5 +2 [Charge] ; [18,7] = 25
_Damage Roll:_ 2d6+3 ; [4,4,4] = 12

*Round Two, Three, Four and Five:*
Assuming the man he charged is dead, Niyah will attack the man with the crossbow. After him, Niyah will take out the other axe men.

_Attack Roll:_ 1d20+5 ; [15,5] = 20
_Damage Roll: _2d6+4 ; [5,2,4] = 11

_Attack Roll: _1d20+5 ; [5,5] = 10
_ Damage Roll:_2d6+4 ; [5,3,3] = 12

_Attack Roll: _1d20+5 ; [16,5] = 21
_ Damage Roll:_2d6+4 ; [1,6,3] = 11

_Attack Roll: _1d20+5 ; [18,5] = 23
_ Damage Roll:_2d6+4 ; [6,1,3] = 11

((yeah, so, like, someone cover his backside or somethin' ))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _stats_ 



Total Hit Points: 24
Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 16 = 10 +4 [dexterity] + 2 [Leather Armor] 
Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 12

Initiative modifier:	+8	= +4 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]
Fortitude save:	+2	= 0 [base] +2 [constitution]
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +4 [dexterity]
Will save:	+2	= 0 [base] +2 [wisdom]




Camilla kisses her shortbow whispering "that's my boy" and ducks behind the fountain. She will keep using her cover to attack and hide until they realize where she is or get too close. She uses her sneak attacks at any opportunity and will retreat to the other alley to avoid capture. 

Round 1-5
She focuses on the guys from the west street, the ones with crossbows.

Hide checks for each round
1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)
1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)
1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18)
1d20+7 → [19,7] = (26)
1d20+7 → [10,7] = (17)

Attacks
1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)
1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)
1d20+5 → [9,5] = (14)
1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15)
1d20+5 → [5,5] = (10)

Dmg
1d6 → [5] = (5)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [3] = (3)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [1] = (1)


Sneak Attack Dmg
1d6 → [3] = (3)
1d6 → [5] = (5)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [2] = (2)
1d6 → [4] = (4)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round 1:  
*

Sophie casts Guiding Light, illuminating the sniper and granting a +2 to anyone making ranged attacks against him.  To the south, the group of men with axes breaks into a run.  One of them falls to the ground, clutching at the arrow that's suddenly sprouted from his chest courtesy of Lair.

On the rooftops, Wukong spots the sniper, and leaps into action.  He lands on a long balcony, next to the sniper, and charges him...intending to shove him off
the edge. 

The sniper laughed, seeing Wukong's shield.  "What ya gonna do with that toy short stuff?"  He steeled himself to receive Wukong's charge.  (17+ 1 STR + 4 (size) = 22).  

If it had been an average gnome doing this, the scene would have almost been pathetic.  Sun Wukong however,is not your average gnome.

Rushing forward, Wukong slides into the sniper's legs and gives a mighty heavy heave, upending the man and flipping him off the balcony like a human pancake. (19 +2 + 4 = 25) and flips the sniper over
the railing like a human pancake.

"Aaaaaiieee!"  There is a sickening thud as the sniper hits the cobbles below head-first (4d6+0.  4,5,2,4+0 = 15).  His brains look like scrambled eggs _a la pavement_.

Camilla was having a good day.  She spots a man with a crossbow farther back down the northwest alleyway.  She took aim and let fly, being careful to duck behind the fountain (Hide Check: +8 Distance, +10 improved cover, -20 for having attacked. +23 for hide check.  Spot DC is 21). 

The distance however (-2) and the gangster standing in front of him (Soft Cover, +4 AC) proved problematic however and her arrow buried itself in a doorway (17 - 2 (distance) = 15, Miss).

Most of the men didn't look like they had seen her (18,12, 13), but the arrow unnerves them all.  Suddenly one in the back calls out (22) "Behind the fountain!  Get them!"

To the south and northwest, men rush into the courtyard, an axe in each hand--they look ready to throw them.  Some of them advance more quickly than the others, who advance poised to throw axes.  

In the south, a larger guy follows them, axe poised to throw.  Niyah, being the impetuous sort that he is, picks the biggest target he can find...and charges.  As he gets close, the three throw their axes.

1d20+2
15+2 = 17

1d20+4
14+4 = 18


1d20+2
6+2 = 8

One clattered off his armor harmlessly, but two of the axes struck home.  He'd live, but that looks like it hurt (-12)

Niyah slams into the biggest guy, dealing him a grievous blow with his greatsword.  The Paladin was going to give as good as he'd gotten (12) but anyone could see that his opponent doesn't look down for the count, and Niyah looks like he might be in trouble very soon if two men flanking the guy he charged flank him.

End of Round 1 -- See the updated map.  Feel free to change your actions as need be.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round Two*"This fool Paladin's going to get himself ripped the shreds," Sophie says to no one in particular. 

She doesn't run to aid though, as the two companions behind the fountain have been found out and she turns back to the enemies behind her. She goes for the nearest of them immediately. 

1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)
2d4+4 → [4,4,4] = (12)


*Round Three: *
This time she goes straight for the ringleader, the blue dot nearest the fountain.

1d20+4 → [20,4] = (24)
1d20+4 → [13,4] = (17)(confirm)
2d4+4 → [3,4,4] = (11) x4

*Round Four:*
1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)
2d4+4 → [3,3,4] = (10)

*Round Five:*
1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13)
2d4+4 → [2,4,4] = (10)

*If the battle starts to go badly, Sophie will heal and make a retreat. *


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round 2*
Wukong will try and get the jump on the black dude directly east of him. He wants to land in a position where he can also cleave down the dark blue dude. (He'll drop his shield on the balcony and draws his fullblade)

Jump
1d20+8
13+8 = 21

*Round 3*
There should only be 1 dude left in the south group. In that case Wukong will leave it to the paladin and charges back towards the fountain.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2011)

"I won't die so easily, lady," Niyah laughed, seemingly unaffected by the blows as he looked to the men around him, "Now then... Why don't you try that again?"

((Niyah will just continue as planned, since I'd hope the regained AC will keep him safe and Wukong's assistance is certainly well-timed))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2011)

Camilla will move back into the alley motioning Lair to come with her "Get back, quick!". There, it should at least work as a choke point. She will shoot one more time as she moves back, then once in the alley, she drops her shortbow and starts using her shortsword.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round 2:*
Lair briefly wondered what exactly he had found himself a part of.  He was enjoying the adventure and open to new experiences but the experience of being sliced up wasn't one he was looking forward to.

Still the world was a dangerous place; this wasn't the first time thugs thought a slender elf an easy target.  He raised his hand and concentrated, mentally shaping the aether next to the two closest thugs into a solid form.  A white, featureless humanoid with fists like lumps of rock that immediately set upon the attackers.



*Spoiler*: _Construct Block_ 




Selecting "Improved Slam Attack" and "Cleave" from menu A

15/15hp
Move: 30
AC: 18 (FF: 16, Touch: 13)
Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +0 (construct traits, non-intelligent)
Attack: +3, 1d6+3
Special Attacks: Cleave




(Will act this round and next round, fading after its action next round assuming it hasn't been killed by then)

Once the defender is in place he will fall back 30' towards the alleyway.

Construct attack:
Roll(1d20)+3:
11,+3
Total:14

Damage:
Roll(1d6)+3:
4,+3
Total:7

Cleave: (If appropriate)
Roll(1d20)+3:
5,+3
Total:8

Damage:
Roll(1d6)+3:
6,+3
Total:9

The construct _can_ make an AoO if one is provoked.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round 2:*

Sophie rushed the nearest opponent.  She swung her scythe low, like a peasant harvesting grain.  There was a horrible scream (23 vs AC.  Hit).  Her scythe separated the man from both his legs.  A spray of blood spattered her as what was left of him fell to the ground (-12).  

Behind the fountain Lairrather concentrates, calling his construct into existence.  The aether rips up some of the surrounding cobbles, and two thugs look very surprised as one of them, the one Camilla had shot earlier, gets slammed into the fountain by a large, angry mass of cobblestones.  (-7)  He gets up, bruised and battered--but with murder in his eyes.

To the south Wukong runs along the balcony.  With a great leap he jumps into thin air, fullblade held high.  It was a bit of a fall but Wukong was agile enough to negate some of the damage (Tumble 1d20+4 = 23. -8 for falling 20 feet instead of 30) by rolling when he landed.  He brings the fullblade around in a great sweeping arc (19 vs AC.  Hit), and takes off the head of one very surprised thug.  He continues
the arc, hoping to hit the man adjacent to Niyah, but the man hops up into the air, dodging the fullblade (9 vs AC.  Miss).

One of the men rushes to move behind Niyah, axe held high.  He swung (1d20+4), his position aided by his ally on the other side of Niyah (+2 Flanking Bonus) and his axe hit home (20+4 = 24, Crit.  Confirm: 1d20+4,14+4 = 18 ).  That looked like it hurt (-9).  In fact the Paladin looks pretty beat down and bloodied. (2/23).

Back near the fountain Camilla decides that it's time to move.  She picks a convenient target and lets fly.  The thug, not seeing her due to other problems (such as the Cleric with the fuck-off scythe who just reduced his fellow gangster to a corpse) doesn't see her.  (1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24))  

The arrow buries itself in his throat, and he falls--gurgling blood.

Meanwhile the two thugs who Lair's construct just appeared next to, are fighting for their lives.  One of them takes a 5 foot step to flank the creature, and swings his axe (1d20+4, 16+4 = 20).
It connects, doing some damage to the creature (-5).  Taking this as his cue, the man the construct had slammed into the fountain also takes a swing (1d20+4, 6+4 = 10).  The blood in his eyes causes
him to miss.

Down south, the bosslike thug turns to deal with the recently arrived Wukong.  He's no novice with that axe (1d20+4, 14+4 = 18) and it connects.  Fortunately for Wukong it doesn't connect that solidly (-4)

Niyah is barely standing, but Wukong has just arrived.  With a grim smile Niyah spins and swings his greatsword at the man who had hit him from behind and connects( 20 vs AC, Hit).  The cobbles are painted red with his assailant's blood.

To the northwest the man with the crossbow picks a target, which happens to be Sophie, and fires (1d20+2, 16+2 = 18).  A parting gift, the arrow connects (-5).  It's enough to hurt but not enough to stop her.  It's pretty clear to him that the gang picked the wrong fight that night.  Time to run away.  He'll withdraw down his alleyway.



*Round 3:*
None of the party is really close enough to catch up with the archer, so round 3 is spent mostly mopping up.

Sophie advances like something very very big, and scary.

She swings the scythe blade down, connecting with a critical hit that brutally murders the guy nearest the fountain (-44.  Blue guy near fountain is very very dead).  Lair's construct attacks the remaining thug, and shatters his ribcage, killing him.

The man to the south, now flanked by Wukong and Niyah, is in deep shit.  Wukong swipes at him again with the fullblade (1d20+6, 9+6 +2 for flanking = 15) and connects, disembowling the man.

Camilla advances back into the open and lets fly an arrow at the retreating thug.  Again due to the distance and poor lighting, she doesn't quite manage to hit him.  Lair's construct gives chase, but it won't last long enough to catch the guy.

This band of thugs is no more, but one survivor disappears into the night thanks to a run action and a natural 20 on a Streetwise check to lose the party.

*Combat Over: -- 400 XP*

Loot, if you bother to loot the corpses
*Spoiler*: __ 






> 10 throwing axes
> 230 GP in gold/gems/miscellaneous coin
> 1 leather armor
> 1 light crossbow
> 10 crossbow bolts.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 7, 2011)

Sophie takes to work over each of the bodies not touching the loot or possessions on any of the men or allowing anyone else to until she's done. She mutters a short prayer under her breath so fast that it almost doesn't seem like words, she says it once over each of the men and she ends up at the southern group with her hand poised on her scythe as she prays over the last group. 

She turns back to the Paladin. "What do you think you're doing? You're lucky this foreign gnome was there or I'd be praying over one more corpse tonight. I think Kord would appreciate if you used some caution," she said. 


Alone she starts to drag the bodies to a heap, its slow going as Sophie's not overly strong. But she says nothing else as she starts her work, leaving their possessions behind.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2011)

Camilla's eyes widen. She hadn't kill a man before. Her father had once told her he had to kill a couple of pirates when they attacked his merchant ship. She moved closer to her victim, and looked as the cleric worked small prayers on each one. 

"We are in trouble" she told the others without looking at them. Camilla bits her lower lip realizing the deep shit they just plunged in. "We are wanted people now. If you want to get The Ring, lets use these people's money. I'm sure there is enough to buy it without additional bloodspill... if they didn't get to the pawn shop first"

Knowledge Local 1d20+7 → [8,7] = (15)  (does she recognizes them from a gang in special?)

As soon as Sophie finished with each one she will gather all their money. "We need to move, _*now*_" she said looking at the alleys, trying to come up with the shortest way to the pawn shop.  K. Local 1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 7, 2011)

"We have no idea who these men are or exactly what they wanted at this point, only speculation," said Sophie as finished. "They aren't that well outfitted, probably weren't meant to be assassins though they did come looking for a fight. Are you worried there's going to be more?" asked Sophie said.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2011)

Camilla snorted. "You are not from around here, are you? People are not looking for a fight in the middle of Carnivale. This was someone's orders. The ring is from maybe one of the most influential houses of Navarre. Why did the crow had the ring...? We might very well start asking him"  she will try to signal the crow whistling not loudly.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 8, 2011)

The Raven fluttered down from the sky, landing on the pile of bodies.  It ate an eyeball, and then turned to face the party as if saying: _What, didn't look like he was using it anymore.  Ah yes?  The ring?!  He told me to take it to someone who could help!_

At that an image flashes through the party's mind, of a gnarled hand reaching through an opening holding a signet ring.  Feelings of despair, and isolation wash over them.  Somewhere, someone was trapped, possibly dying.

Camilla would recognize the men mostly from the axes.  The Axe Gang is a multi-city criminal cartel that focused on smuggling, extortion, and bribery.  They're not huge in Navarre, as the Duke has made a point of arresting them all and executing any leadership his men could find, but they're bigger in other cities.  

The only reason she thinks they may have run afoul of the Axes is that they were mistaken for a rival gang, or that the wrong person saw her going into the pawn shop.  The Axes liked to consolidate criminal enterprises, edging out small-time players.


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2011)

Wukong checks the bodies for loot. He wants to keep those throwing axes, but then remembers he dropped something. He climbs back the balcony and fetches his heavy shield.

"You say pawn shop? Are we able to sell things?" Wukong asks. He looks burdened as he carries the extra throwing axes. "Why is little archer so scared? We had a glorious battle and a glorious victory."

"You say we can buy the ring? That would be great! Let's go buy it and sell the rest of these items." Wukong points at the loot he's pulled out of them.

Search the bodies:
1d20+2
17+2 = 19


----------



## Velocity (Sep 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She turns back to the Paladin. "What do you think you're doing? You're lucky this foreign gnome was there or I'd be praying over one more corpse tonight. I think Kord would appreciate if you used some caution," she said.



"T'is but a flesh wound," Niyah somehow laughed while grimacing in pain, "But you mustn't know Kord very well. He says himself that there is nothing to lose by seeking battle, that it only determines who is worthy of life. Clearly I was the worthy and they were not."

He then walked over to Wukong, kneeling down even though it hurt, speaking in Elven, "Thank you for coming to my side. It was indeed a glorious victory and I'm honoured we fought together at the end of it."

Niyah helped Wukong take the money and items from the dead thugs, but then struggled to get up. "I'll have to leave you... I don't want my snazzy looking armour getting dry blood all over it. There were a couple of Clerics of Kord's somewhere around here... Shouldn't be too hard to find and I'm pretty sure they'd appreciate telling me what scars I'll be getting. Ow."

((The Axes? Quick, run before they get the blind guitarists! ))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> The Raven fluttered down from the sky, landing on the pile of bodies.  It ate an eyeball, and then turned to face the party as if saying: _What, didn't look like he was using it anymore.  Ah yes?  The ring?!  He told me to take it to someone who could help!_
> 
> At that an image flashes through the party's mind, of a gnarled hand reaching through an opening holding a signet ring.  Feelings of despair, and isolation wash over them.  Somewhere, someone was trapped, possibly dying.
> 
> ...



Camilla tells this information to the others. "Even if they weren't looking for US, we just stood up to them and they wont like it. Raven, I have three questions for you... do you have a name? what's the name of the man who gave you the ring? and who were you supposed to take the ring to?"

She wanted to make sense of it all. "Whoever that man is... he needs our help"


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2011)

"Scarily archer girl, let's go to the shop!" Wukong nicknames Camilla. "I want to sellllllll!"

Wukong heads into a random direction until Camilla directs him in the right way.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 9, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Camilla tells this information to the others. "Even if they weren't looking for US, we just stood up to them and they wont like it. Raven, I have three questions for you... do you have a name? what's the name of the man who gave you the ring? and who were you supposed to take the ring to?"
> 
> She wanted to make sense of it all. "Whoever that man is... he needs our help"



More images flash through Camilla's mind.  This time they're quite strong, and in fact she might want to roll a DC 13 reflex save or lose her balance & fall down.

Apparently the bird didn't think of itself as having a name, or at least not a name after the fashion of humanoids as its actual name was some odd combination of sensations vaguely related to the smell of a dead animal.  

_He likes awful poetry. _ The image of the man, this time standing over something in a workshop of sorts--it looks mystical to Camilla but she probably wouldn't recognize exactly what or where it was, appeared again in Camilla's mind.  She hears the man say_ "Ah, there you are Edgar."_  The image of the man wore a ring, identical to the one she had seen in the pawn shop.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 12, 2011)

((Sorry for the delay )) 

Ref save 1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18) "woah"

She coughs and clears her throat.  "Edgar? Such a strange name for a bird..." she whispered with a little smile. She will tell the others what she saw.



> He likes awful poetry. The image of the man, this time standing over something in a workshop of sorts--it looks mystical to Camilla but she probably wouldn't recognize exactly what or where it was, appeared again in Camilla's mind.



"He wore the same ring" she also describes the man as best as she can remember.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 12, 2011)

If the party wishes to, they can proceed to the pawnshop where a rather helpful pawnbroker would sell them the ring.  It is now a very early morning, and soon the party will be fatigued--if they do not find somewhere to rest.


----------



## Muk (Sep 12, 2011)

Wukong wants to sell all the extra loot to the vendor then maybe they can go back to the tavern to find a place to rest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2011)

"I wouldn't mind holding on to one of those crossbows," Sophie said with a smirk. "I need something with some reach if we're going to be jumped again," she sighed. "I've never been very combat ready..."


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2011)

"Take the bow, less for me to carry," Wukong says. He's clearly burdened with the extra weight of carrying all the extra loot. 

"I am tired, let us go back to the tavern and get some sleep? Maybe tomorrow we have luck and find the man the ring belongs to."

(Damn medium weight xD, so are we able to sell the loot xD

*Spoiler*: __ 




6 x throwing axe 8g = 48g [wukong is keeping 4]
1 leather armor =10g

Sell price: 58g/2 = 29g

so an extra 29g.
230g+29g = 259g
259g -150g = 109g

wukong, sophie, camilla, lair, niyah 5 characters in total



109/5= 21.8 g each)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 13, 2011)

(Yeah, you can sell the loot and go back later.  It'll probably require you guys to rest until the afternoon)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2011)

Camilla will try to lead them to a safe house to rest, but not her aunt's house. She's under the impression she wont be able to go home for a while now. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 13, 2011)

Camilla, with her knowledge of the city, knows of more than a few places to crash.  Taverns are usually full up this late, but fortunately she does know of a Hostel not too far away.  On it's door is carved a symbol showing a crescent moon hanging above a hill (Knowledge: Religion, DC 15.  Symbol of Fharlanghn, the Traveler).

An older fellow in a nightgown answers the door, lantern in hand.  He welcomes the party and shows them to a room with a few cots in it.  The accommodations are common, as well as the food (It's not the Duchess), and in all should only cost the party about 6 silver apiece.  Given it was Carnivale, this was probably a bargain.

The Raven stayed outside to watch for trouble.  His eyes were quite keen.  Plus, he had seen this absolutely scrumptious looking dead dog nearby.  Maybe he could get an eye or two.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2011)

Camilla thanked the gnome in elvish for his help selling the loot. The gods knew this was going to be a very interesting day. Camilla looked down at the money she just "earned". It wasn't technically stolen. They weren't going to be using it anyway. She knew her brother Marcus would give her a hard time if he ever learned what had happened that night. 

She will hit a nice bed to sleep. They would need a good rest. As soon as she's back up, Camilla will send half her money (17gp) to her siblings with a note:
"_Marcus, here's some money I got playing the lute. I blew their minds away! I was asked to join a troupe for the rest of the carnivalle. I'll get in touch as soon as I can. Tell the twins I love them. xoxo <3_"

She hopes her siblings wont be worrying over her.


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2011)

"Oh, big beds!" Wukong sees the gigantic beds. He'll hop on top of them and tries to bounce on them a little bit before going to sleep.
He tries sleeping well on the bed, though softer than the earth and ground it has an uncomfortable feeling for him. He'll slam his full-blade into the ground and the rest with his back against it, covering himself with a blanket for warmth and comfort. 

After resting Wukong awakes the next day, he warms his sleepy body with a few heart and exciting muscle exercises and is ready for a hearty breakfast.

"Good Morning!" he shouts out, probably waking everyone else up.

(( .... it so tempting not not to use it ))
Jump and bounce on Bed:

1d20+8
19+8 = 27


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 15, 2011)

Several hours pass.  The party had actually arrived at the hostel some time around 4 o'clock in the morning.  It was now noon, and the sounds of people going about their day streamed in through a small, shuttered window near the ceiling of the room.

Camilla passes by their host as she goes out the door.  He's walking back in, staff in hand.  "Had some business with the Watch" he explained.  "There'll be food in the dining room in an hour or so."

*Camilla *
There really isn't much of a city-wide postal service, so Camilla must resort taking the note home herself, that is unless she could use find a courier.  She could disguise herself, hide, and then move somewhat silently home with the note and the money, bluffing her way out of trouble.

There is a chance that the man who escaped last night may have seen too much.  

Anyone who goes about the city today will probably hear about the outcome of a vicious gang battle that took place over the night-time hours.  That's about as detailed as the information gets without a Gather Information Check


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2011)

After finishing his meal, Wukong will go out on the streets to listen for some gossip and tales and waits for the others to finish up. They did wanted to find the Raven's owner.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 16, 2011)

*Wukong*
Wukong doesn't hear much Elven, although he does hear from an Elven farmer--who has just arrived in the city with a cartload of ripe peaches, that there was some sort of vicious fight last night.  "The city Watch seems to be pretty concerned about a violent fight between some rival gangs that happened the other night."

Wukong feels that odd sensation in his head again.  _You want to give my friend here a free peach.  He looks like a decent fellow.  You're gonna sell tons anyways._

The Raven pecked at the dirt near Wukong.  _Really, you do want to give him a peach.  No not that shriveled little thing...there...ah...that one._

Save vs Suggestion (6+3 = 9, Failure)

The Elf scratches the back of his head "Well, you look new to the area, and I hardly ever see any Gnomes here, so you can have the first one free if you like.  I've sold nearly half of them just by this morning."  

He rummaged around in a barrel, and pulled out what had to be one of the largest, juiciest peaches Sun Wukong had ever seen.  He offered it to the gnome.  "My peach trees love the soil around here, all rich and volcanic.  Name's Alistair by the way."

Wukong will need to make some gather information or related checks to find out more.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 16, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Several hours pass.  The party had actually arrived at the hostel some time around 4 o'clock in the morning.  It was now noon, and the sounds of people going about their day streamed in through a small, shuttered window near the ceiling of the room.
> 
> Camilla passes by their host as she goes out the door.  He's walking back in, staff in hand.  "Had some business with the Watch" he explained.  "There'll be food in the dining room in an hour or so."
> 
> ...



Camilla 

Disguise Self
1d20+3
13+3 = 16

Hide 
1d20+8
17+8 = 25

Move Silently
1d20+8
7+8 = 15


Bluff
1d20+7
16+7 = 23


"Hey listen, I need to take this money to my family. I'll be right back" Camilla will try to move out without being seen. She will go to look for her brother; at this time of the day he should be working as an herbalist apprentice.


----------



## Muk (Sep 17, 2011)

"Thank you for the peach, I am Wukong," Wukong says. "Why are there rarely any gnomes here?"

If Alistair is busy, wukong will try and ask around and gather some rumors here and there. 

Survival:
1d20+3
16+3 = 19

Gather Information:
1d20+2
11+2 = 13


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 17, 2011)

*Wukong*
Alistair shrugged.  _"Your guess is as good as mine.  But all the gnomes I've ever met in Navarre these past forty years have been travelers, or adventurers.  Last one I met was a street performer who called himself 'The Great Linguini.'  He had this great act involving balancing on the smallest of objects, lots of acrobatics too."
_

Wukong's gathering of information doesn't yield much new information.  He happens upon a group of street urchins, and after finding that one speaks Elvish, manages to gather no new information other than an opinion that:  "A lot of Axes got killed the other night by some people.  They're gonna have to do something now--just to keep street cred."

One of the other urchins smirked: "I don't think they're tough at all, they're just bullies."


*Camilla*

Camilla's disguise was average.  Any normal person could have mistaken her for another masked Carnivale-goer.  As she passed by a small, open-air pavilion, there was a small group of well-dressed, masked men having lunch together.  

Their masks cover their mouths in such a way that reading their lips would be impossible.  One of them men happened to glance over her way.  His gaze lingered for a moment, and then he returned to the conversation he was having with the others (DC 17 Spot Check to notice this)


Sung "the Hound" Lo was quite certain that he recognized that figure.  The bow.  He had seen it last night.  Spot vs Disguise 1d20+5;  20+4 = 25 (Uh...whups).  That could wait till after lunch.

He wasn't worried about following her immediately.  He was good enough at finding people who didn't want to be found.  After thinking it over, he recalls having seen it around a man who did some document work for him (Marcus.  Even gangsters need legal documents once in a while).  (Gather Information:  1d20+9; 16+9 = 25).

Camilla finds her brother without incident, hurriedly smashing various bits of animal and plant together with a mortar and pestle.  He's more than a little surprised to see the money.  "They're paying that well?"  He laughed.  "Maybe I should have gone into music."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2011)

Sophie awakens late, wishing that she had opted to stay at the local temple instead. The bed wasn't to her liking and sleeping two feet from strangers brought back memories of being in the orphanarium. Wukong and Camilla were gone by the time she dragged herself from the cot and slipped back into her boots. 

She made careful efforts not to wake any of the others and slipped out of the room to see if she could find something to eat.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 17, 2011)

*Elsewhere:*

Battered and bloodied, a pawn shop owner sunk to the floor, crying in pain.  "You're going to tell us who you sold that ring to, Harry.  Or else."  

One of the men kicked the battered dwarf in the ribs.  "And if you let any of this slip to the watch, we'll find out.  We'll go after all your loved ones first.  Then we'll come for you, and I've never heard a dwarf squeal before." (Intimidate.  25 vs 8, Sung wins)

"S...stop" the dwarf blubbered.  "I...I'll tell you everything..."

A little while later, Sung Lo walked out of the pawn shop, whistling a happy tune and twirling a brand new pocket watch.

He tipped his hat to some nearby watchmen.  "Boring day eh boys?"  Both of the men bobbed their heads nervously "Yeah, not much going on Mr. Sung."  

He had some more friends to visit.  They would learn.  Yes, oh how they would learn.  This was shaping up to be a productive afternoon.

*Wukong*

Edgar, the Raven, looked over to his friend who liked peaches.  _Maybe we could take the ring to someone who knows about it, that Elf who helped us out last night looks like he might know someone.  Or maybe the lady with the silly bird mask._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 17, 2011)

*Lair*

Lair awoke quite late.  Festivals were more interesting at night and it helped to be well rested.  Granted the night before had been more interesting than he had really expected when he left the inn, still all things considered he had made out okay.

He considered the heft of his purse as he dressed.  He had made more from his share of the gangs gear last night than he would make in a week of doing odd jobs.  The plus side was that left him free during the day to enjoy the festival for a while.

He slipped out of the hostel seeing as most of his companions from the previous day had already left.  He'd see about getting a late brunch before seeing what today had in store for him.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 18, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Their masks cover their mouths in such a way that reading their lips would be impossible.  One of them men happened to glance over her way.  His gaze lingered for a moment, and then he returned to the conversation he was having with the others (DC 17 Spot Check to notice this)







> Camilla finds her brother without incident, hurriedly smashing various bits of animal and plant together with a mortar and pestle.  He's more than a little surprised to see the money.  "They're paying that well?"  He laughed.  "Maybe I should have gone into music."



Spot check 1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21)

Camilla curses in her mind, going as if nothing had happened before. 

Once with her brother Marcus.

"Oh, Marcus, I'm pretty sure you would hate it. Odd hours, strange people, crazy poets smoking who know what to get inspiration. Nah, you are not missing anything." she sighed and got up "Look, I have to go back now, we will be having some rehearsals but I don't know how long it will take. You just keep an eye on the twins and..." she stopped for a second "... be safe. There has been some bloody encounters over the week, I bet you've heard. No use going out at night, heh? I know you're not even the party-type, so don't start now, Alright?" she gave her younger brother a kiss in the forehead then leave. 

Hide 1d20+8 → [10,8] = (18)
Move silently 1d20+8 → [4,8] = (12)
Disguise 1d20+3 → [12,3] = (15)

If anyone inquires.
Bluff 1d20+7 → [17,7] = (24) "What? This bow? Oh I found it by the canal this morning. Someone must have dropped it when they were drunk last night. I say, their loss, my gain!"


----------



## Muk (Sep 18, 2011)

"Find the one ring? Bearer?" Wukong thinks out loud. He'll head to the elf or bird girl and see if they can't find the one ring bearer.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 19, 2011)

*Camilla*
_She gave her younger brother a kiss on the forehead then left.

Hide 1d20+8 → [10,8] = (18)
Move silently 1d20+8 → [4,8] = (12)
Disguise 1d20+3 → [12,3] = (15)

If anyone inquires.
Bluff 1d20+7 → [17,7] = (24) "What? This bow? Oh I found it by the canal this morning. Someone must have dropped it when they were drunk last night. I say, their loss, my gain!" _

Although her movements back through the city aren't the stealthiest, additional care taken to hide the bow seems to pay off.  No one really notices her, as she blends into the crowds of people going about their daily business.

She makes it back to the rest of the party without incident, almost walking into Lair.

*Wukong*

The Raven continued to throw out ideas as they moved along.  _Maybe the storekeeper who sold the ring could tell you where to find some_.  The bird looked up at the sun.  _It's been a long time.  He, an image of a middle aged man dressed in the fashion of a wizard, appeared in Wukong's mind, didn't have much food three suns ago._


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2011)

"But ring seller doesn't have peaches," Wukong says to the raven. "I go to elf girl first, then bird lady and if we still no find master hungry then we go to ring seller."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 19, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Camilla*
> _She gave her younger brother a kiss on the forehead then left.
> 
> Hide 1d20+8 → [10,8] = (18)
> ...




She directly tells Lair and the others. "They have started looking for us. I believe I managed to loose them in the way back. Whatever we need to do, we must do it quickly"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 21, 2011)

Somewhere, a bell tolled out the hour.  It was now about two in the afternoon.  As Camilla finished speaking, the ground trembled.  Somewhere someone screamed, and dishes broke--it was a quake!  

DC 12 Reflex Save, or fall down.  Alternatively you may roll a DC12 balance check to remain standing.
DC 15 Knowledge:  The occasional quake happens in the area.  Navarre is a geologically active region.
DC 15 Knowledge:  Architecture -- Most of the buildings here aren't prone to damage except in the most severe quakes.

The Raven suddenly looked very, very panicked.  _Too soon!  It's happening too soon!_


----------



## Muk (Sep 22, 2011)

Reflex:
1d20+3
1+3 = 4

Still busy thinking of ways to find new peaches Wukong is suprised as the earth shakes. His heavy fullblade and shield do not aid in helping him balancing his act. He falls flat on his ass at the sudden earthquake.

"The GODS, they are angry!!!!" Wukong yells out in gnomish surprised at the sudden quake.

Int Check (no knowledge)
1d20+2
4+2 = 6


----------



## soulnova (Sep 22, 2011)

Ref save 1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)
Knowledge Local 1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)

"Aw, just what we needed" Camilla said with sarcasm balancing and holding from the handle of a door. "Don't worry, this is a quake. The earth is sleepy and sometimes it wakes up shaking a little. It will pass soon. Let's go outside, though." She will help anyone else to get up and leave the building. It is know that some houses might fall down if their foundations are old or cheap. She doesn't want to find out about this one.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2011)

Ref: 
Roll(1d20)+4:
3,+4
Total:7

Knowledge: Nature
Roll(1d20)+6:
4,+6
Total:10

Knowlege: Local
Roll(1d20)+6:
20,+6
Total:26 (I'd have tried Geography next  )

Knowlege: Architecture
Roll(1d20)+6:
16,+6
Total:22

Lair fell gracelessly in the shaking.  An earthquake during the festival?  He briefly wondered if the gods were plotting something but righted cleared his mind as he righted himself.  He reached a hand to stop Camilla, "wait, the buildings here are built for this type of thing, the people inside are probably fine save for being shook up.  The others have left before I awoke though, we better let them know that they may be hunted before they find out directly!"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 24, 2011)

The Raven pecked at Wukong, urging him to get up.  It happens. _ We've got to get help, or it'll be too late!_
In his mind Wukong sees an image of someone trapped in a cave dying of starvation or thirst--it's one of the two


----------



## Muk (Sep 24, 2011)

"Errrr, someone is dying from hunger or thirst," Wukong tells the others and motions his stomach.

"But I don't know where to look for him. Let's go ask the ring seller," Wukong will wait for the rest of the party and then head to the ring seller.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 24, 2011)

If the party heads to the shop where they bought the ring, they will find the windows shuttered, and the door locked.  

This would strike Camilla as odd.  Red Harry hardly -ever- closed shop, and when he wasn't there, he had an assistant run the place.

A "Closed" sign hung on the door.  The Raven pecked at it.  _Well that's just fine and dandy.  He's taken the day off.  Just when we need to talk to him._

Knowledge Checks at this point might be appropriate.  History, Architecture, Local.

Architecture:  DC 15.  It occurs to you that the shop is located on the ground floor of a large apartment-style building.  Perhaps the owner lives in an adjoining apartment.

History:  DC 15 (Alternatively you could roll Religion).  Dwarves tend to approach their livelihoods with an almost religious devotion.  Taking the day off for inconsequential reasons is very un-dwarfish.

Local:  DC 15.  Red Harry has a reputation as one of the more reliable pawnbrokers in the city.  This is out-of-character for him.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 24, 2011)

((Paladins have terrible skills ))

*Knowledge (Religion) Check .: *1d20+2 ; [15,2] = 17

"This is unusual," Niyah said mostly to himself, "Dwarves are dedicated to their trade... It's like a religion to them. Taking a day off would be no different to forgoing daily prayers. It just wouldn't happen... Unless something terrible has happened."


----------



## Muk (Sep 25, 2011)

Intelligence:
1d20+2
17+2 = 19

"He was a nice guy yesterday. Why would he close shop so fast?" Wukong notices.

Spot:
1d20+-1
2+-1 = 1

Wukong looks at the shop from the outside trying to find anything odd. He's probably too small to see anything out of the odinary.

Search:
1d20+2
4+2 = 6

Wukong tries searching the lower half or better said his vision range for anything odd.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 25, 2011)

Wukong isn't good at finding things, plus the shuttered, barred windows prevent him from seeing anything (Wow.  Inattentive is a huge flaw).  However seeing him looking around the place might clue others into the idea that searching the immediate area could be useful, especially if you're of the roguish persuasion.

Or maybe you could ask around, gathering information about this strange turn of events--although that might take a while.  Maybe a little diplomacy with the neighbors.


----------



## Muk (Sep 25, 2011)

Wukong will ring the bells on the neighbours and asks if they've seen the Red Harry. Seems not like a dwarf to close up his shop.

"Have you seen nice dwarf? He sold us a ring last night," Wukong asks in elven.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 27, 2011)

Unfortunately the nearest door Wukong rings belongs to a person who, doesn't speak Elven.  "Who the hell are you?"  It's a matronly, fat elderly woman who looks like she's had one too many children and one too many drinks over the course of her life.

Wukong really can't say much, not being able to speak common.  He tries to ask about the shopkeeper, but the woman gets fed up with listening to him go on in Elven, and slams the door.  That was unsuccessful.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2011)

"shhhhh" Camilla looks around and stops the gnome from saying anything else.

Knowledge Local 1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)

"Careful" she tells the gnome in elvish. "The group that attacked us are looking for us, we must be twice as careful to not being found. Red Harry might be in trouble for us too. These men might be looking for the ring. We CANT tell people we have it or where we got it. Alright? This is not normal of Red Harry, he's -always- open" 

Camilla will try to find more information if anyone has seen Red Harry.

Gather Information 1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)
Diplomacy 1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)
Bluff 1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 27, 2011)

Through the simple expedient of knocking on doors and asking nicely about the whereabouts of the shopkeeper, Camilla finds out that he lives in an apartment up a few flights of stairs in the same building the shop is.  His neighbors don't recall seeing him out and about today.

"It's odd" offered one Thomas Stormbiter, a rather chubby but muscled dwarf Camilla had met before.  "Harry's not been out today.  We usually have a smoke around 9 before he opens the shop.  Went to check up on him, he didn't even so much as open the door to say hello.  Just shouted that e' was ill.  Didn't sound right at all, like e' was hiding something."

Thom took another long draw on the pipe he was smoking.  "You think it has something to do with that gang-fight that went on the other night?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sophie*
Sophie sighed and glanced down the streets in either direction. "We could break into the place, honestly. If there's some issue we might find it before anyone else does and if there's nothing the matter we can just mend the glass and blame it on thinking that he was hurt inside...we have the grounds, he's more than likely a diligent worker," she said. 

Then she shrugged half heartedly. "When you're a Cleric you can write about anything," she said.


----------



## Muk (Sep 28, 2011)

Wukong will knock on Red Harry's door. "Hello ring seller, we want to talk to you,"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 28, 2011)

A muffled "Who is that?!  Go away!" comes from the inside of the shuttered shop.  "I don't speak gibberish!"  The tone sounds irritated, but there's something else there.


----------



## Muk (Sep 28, 2011)

"You don't sound good. But you don't sound like you cought a vulcano (cold)," Wukong says and knocks on the door again.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 28, 2011)

"I said go away."  There's the sound of something clattering inside, and a pained grunt.


----------



## Muk (Sep 28, 2011)

"You sound in pain," Wukong says and knocks on the door again.

If he hears more grunting he'll try and force the door open.

Strength Check:

1d20+4
20+4 = 24


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2011)

Sophie lets out a sigh. "This is wasting our time and its just a lot of trouble..." walked around so that her back was to the door and let her scythe slip back and break through the glass. "Oops," she will try to do this as near to the knob as she can so she can reach in and open the door.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Sophie managed to open the door, just as Wukong was going to run into it.  "Moradin blast it...do you have to be so loud?"  

A visibly annoyed dwarf points a crossbow at them.  "Hands where I can see em."  He blinked.  "Oh, you're not them.  You didn't have to smash the glass on the door did you?"  

Red Harry put the crossbow down.  There's a bandage around his head, covering one eye, and some sort of brace on his neck.  It's pretty easy to see that he's been injured very recently.  "This isn't about a ring is..."  He stopped mid-sentence, seeing Camilla behind them, and then buries his face in his hands.  "Oh girl, I'm so sorry..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2011)

Sophie shrugged. "Don't like waiting, I can pay for the glass," she said as she stepped into the shop. "How is it that you came to be injured so badly?" she asked glancing around the room to see if there was anything out of place.

Spot:
1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 28, 2011)

"This is nothing, but that ring you guys bought off me...damn thing's been nothing but trouble even after I sold it.  Apparently some guy knew I had it, and he was none too happy after hearing you guys had bought the ring, apparently he had wanted it.  There's one of those who lives over near the public baths, you know, a reclusive Wizard who doesn't get out much--I've had Gaius appraise the odd magic item before."  

"Then a bit later he came storming back in with a bunch of his blokes claiming I'd sold it to a rival gang and wanted to know who set up the ambush.  They must have seen Miss Camilla leaving my shop the first time, because damn--they seemed hellbent on finding you when they stormed in here earlier, something about a girl with a bow."

Harry winced.  "It's none too pleasant being beat to within an inch of your life."  He winced, as if he had a cracked rib or three.  "Tried not to say anything cause Camilla's a good customer..."  The dwarf held up a hand.  There are four fingers on it rather than five, bandages wrapped around a stump "...but customers are the last thing you think of when five men are holding you down and cutting off things with hatchets.  I cleaned up most of the mess."  

He slumped down against the counter and looked over to Camilla.  "They called him Brother Sung, a wirey, well-dressed fellow who scares me more than ten giants.  He said he had seen such a bow, at the house of a scribe who had drafted some documents for him."

Red Harry gave Camilla a sad look "Have you ever buried family?  That bastard had murder in his eyes.  Word on the street is that his Axe Gang is going to have to do something really nasty, if they're not going to be a laughing stock."


----------



## Muk (Sep 28, 2011)

"What did he say?" Wukong asks the party as he doesn't understand common. "He looks very hurt. Does he like Camilla?" he notices the sad look as Harry looks at Camilla.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2011)

Camilla eyes go wide "My younger brother...Marcus, he used to work as a scribe helping father's friends for a while, he had such a beautiful handwriting but... he's an herbalist apprentice now. He's just a boy of 15... They wouldn't-" but she could not kid herself, of course they would. She closed her eyes thinking in what kind of trouble had she brought her brother into.

"If they touch him, I'll cut Sung's eyes out" she says in elven.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 8, 2011)

Harry sighed.  "Knowing Sung...he probably would.  You'd best go see about taking your family, and getting out of town Camilla.  That is, if it isn't too late."


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2011)

"Let's go!" Wukong says and is ready to leave before stopping. "Which way to your house?!"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2011)

"Be safe Harry!" she pats the dwarf and heads out following Wukong. 

"This way! We gotta hurry! He was working at the apothecary" she will lead them to there. "Thank you for helping me. I did not expect this to get so out of hand" she bit her lower lip. The twins had to be safe with her aunt, they had to be!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Camilla breaks into a run as she leaves the shop, and is nearly run over by an Elf driving an empty cart at a fair clip.  It was the farmer Wukong had talked to earlier.  "Hoy there, watch out!"  The elf swore at her.  "I almost killed you there!"


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2011)

"Oh hello mister Peach seller!" Wukong greets the merchant before chasing after Camilla. "I'll buy some peaches next time!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 18, 2011)

(( Oh shit, hadn't seen that post SC!))

Camilla gasped but didn't complain. "Sir! Please! I beg you. I need to get to the *west district*, is an emergency!" It would be better if she traveled on the cart.

*insert city district where brother is.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 19, 2011)

Alistair blinked, seeing Wukong.  "What's all this about then?"  He didn't seem entirely too thrilled about the idea, even if he knew Wukong from before.  It would probably take some Diplomacy, but even then would the Elf be enthralled about getting involved in something involving a violent gang of criminals?  You could always Bluff and appeal to some other motives too.  

With that said, it might take some strength and skill to successfully navigate the city streets at high speeds.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2011)

"Sir, my little brother might had an _accident_. I must get there immediately!"


Diplomacy 1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16) 
Bluff 1d20+7 → [10,7] = (17)

-----

If the elf doesn't decides soon, she will take the quickest route on foot. 

Knowledge Local 1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19) 
"This way Wukong. Stay close" she warns the gnome. The streets of Navarre can be confusing for newcomers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2011)

Sophie sighs. "Yeah the city is a bit new to even me, if we get lost we can stick a pike in saving anyone today," she comments. "There's also the problem of Carnival--the streets will be packed."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 21, 2011)

_"Sir, my little brother might had an accident. I must get there immediately!"_

_+2 for  successful use of Bluff, 18 Diplomacy.  DC 20. * Failure*_

Alistair blinked.  "I'm sorry Miss.  But I've got to get back to my orchards.  Today's peaches were just the first bunch I picked.  If I don't get back before tonight, I might lose some of my harvest."  He blinked.  "Besides...in a packed street I don't think _I _could get this cart to move much faster than walking."

He snapped the reins and his cart began to move again.  "Take care."

Camilla begins to lead the rest of the party through the narrow alleyways, trying her best to make her way across the city before it's too late.  It's early afternoon, and the streets are actually quite crowded.  It's going to take skill, strength, and a lot of luck to make it back to the West District in less than an hour or two.

*Challenge:  Navigate the City Streets as fast as possible.  *

Crowds are packed, and getting around fast isn't going to be easy at this time of day.  It'd might take some threats, diplomacy, and shoving to get to the West District in time.  The room for error is going to be slim.  Hope you're Streetwise enough to be up to the task.  Maybe some Knowledge checks would help too.

Diplomacy:  Perhaps you can talk to people, get them to move out of your way, or maybe a local knows a quick shortcut.  Maximum:  2 successes.

Strength Checks, Dex Checks/Tumble, Intimidate:  If people won't get out of your way, shove them aside, or squeeze through.  Maximum:  2 successes.

Knowledge: History, Religion, or Local.  You might know why the streets are packed today and be able to leverage this information to speed your passage through the city.  Maximum:  2 successes.  

Other skills:  Pushing, shoving, and talking your way through the crowds isn't the only way to make it through.  A good adventure always looks for creative solutions to problems.  Maximum:  2 successes


----------



## Muk (Nov 21, 2011)

"Camilla, Camilla," Wukong, "which star are we heading towards?"

Survival check for the direction they are heading:
1d20+3
19+3 = 22
"Anyone got some rope? I'll head up on the roofs and run to your home."

Wukong will wait for Camilla to give him a general direction where he needs to head, then see if anyone got some rope. Once he got all that he'll climb up the nearest building, tie the rope somewhere so his party members can use it to climb the roof and then leap towards Camilla's house.

Climb:
1d20+8
17+8 = 25

Jump:
1d20+8
12+8 = 20


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 21, 2011)

Most of the party simply isn't able to follow as fast as the nimble Gnome, although the Raven keeps up just fine.  

The ceramic roof tiles also prove treacherous, forcing the rest of the group to not move as fast as Wukong.  Although a few quick hops over densely packed buildings does buy the party some time, it's clear that more varied tactics will be required.  Wukong's instinctual survival & navigation skills prove to be of little use among the chimneys & tiled roofs of the urban landscape.  This is a completely different kind of forest than the sort he's used to.

(+2 successes, other skills)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 21, 2011)

"Excuse me! Passing through!" Diplomacy 1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)

Knowledge Local: 1d20+7 → [20,7] = (27)   "Wukong! See that tower over there?" Camilla will point to a landmark nearby "My house is that way!"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Camilla manages to help them navigate the crowds quite successfully.    The party is about halfway there, as far as she can tell.  But still, there are a few more obstacles that could hinder them.

(+2 successes, Diplomacy, Knowledge used)


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2011)

Since they are back on the ground, Wukong will shove and push people away as gently as possible.

Or try and look scary so people move away on their own.

Strength:
1d20+4
7+4 = 11

Intimidate:
1d20+6
1+6 = 7


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Unfortunately for Wukong, his size proves to be less than useful in parting crowds.  Were he larger, this might not have been such a problem, but shoving aside so many people proves difficult.  Even when he does his best to intimidate, the crowds are simply hard to move through.  The Party loses a significant amount of time.

(+2 failures)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 22, 2011)

Second part of travel for Camilla
Diplomacy 1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18) 
Local Knowledge 1d20+7 → [15,7] = (22)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 22, 2011)

Lair shrugs apologetically, he wasn't typically used to rushing places the journey was as interesting as the destination (though he wasn't used to having to save someone at the destination).

The streets were crowded, he resisted the urge to join with the flow of people to see where that might bring him and instead focused.  It really was a lot of people, perhaps there was a reason and maybe a different route would be quicker?

Knowledge: Religion
1d20+6
15+6 = 21

Knowledge: Local
1d20+6
2+6 = 8

Knowledge: History
1d20+6
6+6 = 12

If there's an obstacle that's more focused than the swarmlike crowd he could summon a construct (Str 15, Dex 15, can choose two of potentially useful: mobility, fly 20', swim 30', duration's only 1 round though so unless there's a specific blockage it won't be much help).


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 22, 2011)

_Diplomacy 1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18).  Failure.  All uses consumed.  Diplomacy may not be rolled again in this challenge.

Local Knowledge 1d20+7 → [15,7] = (22).  Success_

Camilla can feel it.  The party is getting close, just a quick turn down an alleyway to find a shortcut and...another crowd.  There was a procession today, some sort of religious parade.  Navarri loved their damn parades.

The party manages, by asking nicely, to make it through the packed crowds, however the diplomacy consumes additional time.

(5 successes, 3 failures total).


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2011)

After seeing how they managed to talk slowly their way out of things, Wukong tries one more time to use a little bit more brute force to get things moving.

intimidate
1d20+3
13+3 = 16

strength
1d20+4
20+4 = 24


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 25, 2011)

_Intimidate:  13+ 3 -4 (size). 12, Failure _
_Strength:  Nat. 20.  Success._

_4 Failures before 8 Success:  Challenge Failed._

Try as he might, Wukong's small stature makes shoving through the crowds a long and arduous process.  The Gnome isn't weak at all.  In fact a half orc jostles him the wrong way, and Wukong sends the half-orc sprawling with a mighty shove (Strength Check, 24.  Wukong could have kicked his way through any door you care to name with that sort of check).

The party finally gets close to Camilla's house.  A thick plume of black smoke can be seen rising from the block of flats.  The building is ablaze.  They may very well be too late.

In the distance the rogue can here men blowing whistles and shouting.  Knowledge Local (12) would tell anyone that it's probably the fire brigade, a unit of guardsmen trained in fighting fires.  In a packed city like Navarre, an out of control fire could be disastrous.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2011)

"No, NO!" she breaks into a run towards the building. It was worse than she expected. Her little sisters should have been in there too!


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2011)

"Oh big wild fire!" Wukong states the obvious in gnomish. He'll be right behind Camilla looking for ways to aid in whatever capacity.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 2, 2011)

Our heroes rush towards the scene of the fire!  

Meanwhile, nearby, a certain Constable is about to enter the scene.  Constable Christopher "Deadeye" Stark, former mercenary (although that was a few years ago) frowned.  The cart driver he was sitting next to atop the water-wagon frowned.  

"Dammit Stark.  This jackass ahead of us just had to break an axle at the wrong time.  Ahead of Stark's water wagon, a man in the street struggled along with some other men, to try and move a cart, piled high with rags, out of the water wagon's way.  The narrow streets would make it difficult to get around without some expert Handling of Animals.

Still, it might strike Stark as odd.  There was just something not quite right about that cart and the men working on it.  And he had to get this water pumping cart to the scene of the fire, or the fire could spread among the tightly packed buildings.

A crowd was gathered in front of Camilla's apartment building, gawking.  There was a scream, and a sickening thud as one of the former residents hit the cobbles like a sack of wet cement.  Camilla would recognize a few of the residents, lots of people from below the floor Marcus lived on but none from floors above there.  The fire had obviously started in the lower levels.

Meanwhile the Raven flew after the party. _ It's going to be too late if we don't hurry!_  Wukong got the impression that the Raven wasn't referring to the burning building.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 2, 2011)

"Did I ever mention I really hate heat?" Niyah said, "I'm a wet and windy kind of guy, you know?"

Even so, onward he pushed. He was a Paladin, a Champion of Good (well, more like a "champion of kicking arse" but that was a moot point at the moment). If there was anyone inside the building, it was practically mandatory that he run into the burning building like a maniac and try to save some lives.

"Out of the way! Out of the way!" Niyah shouted, waving his arms about and getting people to clear a path into the building, "Hero coming through! Out of the way!"

As he neared the door, Niyah quickly dropped his shield and weapons. He wouldn't need any of them and they'd only slow him down. A little over 30lbs lighter, Niyah charged into the building.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2011)

"Shit! Wukong! Check the upper levels from outside, there could be someone there!" she moves closer to the other victims "Did you see Marcus!? Has anyone seen Marcus!? MARCUS!!" 

Camilla follows Nyah close behind, covering her mouth with a cloth piece. "We must get to the upper levels! Quick!"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 2, 2011)

_At this point I would like to inform everyone, that you should probably roll skill checks if you want to do stuff_

Niyah rushed into the building to shouts of "Are you mad?!"  It was an inferno, and smoke filled the air.  He could hold his breath*  

Or he could start making fortitude saves.  More than a very short time in here, and he and Camilla would start to take damage.  Finding your way in the thick smoke could be difficult.  There's less smoke at ground level, but that will cause you to move at half speed.  They'd have to get to the fourth floor quickly.  Perhaps Wukong could help them descend the outside of the building when they found people.

*Restrictions apply.  Move actions only.  You can normally hold your breath for a number of rounds equal to twice your constitution score.  Taking standard actions while holding your breath decreases the remaining rounds you have left at double the rate.

No one has seen Marcus or the rest of Camilla's family.  "I hope they aren't in there" mumbled one of the shopkeepers who had run a cobbler's shop on the first floor.  "Too long and the beams supporting the floors might give way."

Thump.  Another body hit the cobbles.  It wasn't anyone Camilla recognized.  "Help us!" screamed someone from one of the upper floors.

Even Wukong's admirable climbing skills would be challenged here.  The bottom two stories were fully ablaze, gouts of flame shooting out.  The third story had caught.  The fourth and fifth floor appeared to be all right, but appearances could be deceiving.

Checks:  Niyah and Camilla will need spot checks to navigate around the inside of the building, and possibly fortitude saves.  I'm keeping track of rounds.  Wukong will need climb checks, and find a safe route up the building.

@All.  If you're going to do something to help or effect the current situation, you will need to roll some skill checks.  Think about what your character would do, and do it!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 2, 2011)

*Lair*

Lair frowned as the others rushed in, charging into a burning building without a thought to plan?  He felt for Camilla's cause but such rashness might lead to even more death.

Still, the gnome was still here.  He might be able to assist while the others rush.  He concentrated a moment, mentally reaching out to the aether and forming it into a winged form.  "Grab on, it'll take you up.  See if you can find any survivors!"

(Summon Astral Construct, "fly" and "mobilty" enhancements.  Strength 15 can lift up to 66lbs and still be unencumbered, with a run action it can go up to 80' in the one round it will exist.)

Assuming the gnome grabs on he'll instruct the construct to fly him to the top floor of the structure.

Of course, getting out would be a more troubling arrangement.

Knowledge: Architecture and Engineering
Roll(1d20)+6:
18,+6
Total:24

Are there any structurally advantageous features in the area?  Places less likely to burn or nearby structures that might be able to help facilitate an exit?

If appropriate Lair will address the bucket brigade and attempt to focus their efforts toward facilitating the escape.

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+2:
15,+2
Total:17

((Lair's not entering, but he can still be useful with some things from the outside.  I've got a few other possible interesting plays in hand depending on how things go from here))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2011)

Camilla Spot 1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23)
Holds her breath as long as possible and takes Nyah's hand leading the way. She had been here before and was familiar with the layout.

She will keep moving until they find someone. If it isn't Marcus, she will let Nyah to take him/her to safety and keep going.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 2, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> _At this point I would like to inform everyone, that you should probably roll skill checks if you want to do stuff_
> 
> Niyah rushed into the building to shouts of "Are you mad?!"  It was an inferno, and smoke filled the air.  He could hold his breath*
> 
> ...



((Niyah's Constitution Score is 16, so that's 32 rounds of breath-holding or three minutes and twelve seconds - here are Fort Saves for those 32 rounds, in case you need them for something))

((remember that Niyah has the "Quick" trait, so he moves 40ft per round instead of the normal 30ft))

32 rounds worth of Spot Checks

Niyah will simply follow Camilla. He's faster than her and sturdier, so it should be easy for them to get around. "This smoke is really heavy," Niyah whispered, careful not to muffle out any potential noises, "How the heck did a fire like this start in the first place...?"


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2011)

Wukong will grab onto the flying things. "Wohoo I believe I can fly!" He'll land on the roof if possible and then climb into a building through a window and check the top floor.

(Wukong got a 17 Con, So 34 rounds? Fort Saves)

Wukong will only really check the top 2 floors or where there aren't any actual fire. If he doesn't find anything he'll climb back out on the roof and then jump to another building for safety.

Spot Checks: 

Climb Checks:


----------



## Gaja (Dec 3, 2011)

*Christopher Stark ~ Navarri*​
Navarri was a busy place today. With many creatures flooding the streets, from humans, elfs to even some half orcs, getting around town wasn't easy. Among the many civilians roaming the streets of Navarri a young man with shoulder length blond hair could be seen riding a water wagon next to a middle aged man. His name? Christopher Stark.

His blond hair was tied in a pony tail as a frown stretched over his features, some guys had an accident, broken axle, in front of them and now they were kinda stuck, meanwhile time was of the essence. A fire broke out a bit further down the road, and if the water wagon didn't get there in time the fire could spread out on the other buildings. The space between the broken cart and the wall that they thought of using to pass through seemed just barely passable, and Christopher saw it too.

With a repeating heavy crossbow hung over his back the blond young man offered a hand to the driver. "Here let me." Stark said slightly annoyed as he took the "steering rope" of the water wagon, attempting to get them through the narrow passage and through the tight crowd.

And although he remained quiet, the blond haired ex-mercenary felt pressure build up, lives were at stake here. And in case you were wondering what an ex-mercenary was doing helping the fire brigade in Navarri, it was quite simple. Money didn't grow on trees, and Stark took up work to earn some that way. Right now he was staying in the "_Duchess' Honor_". With few belongings to begin with, few items were in his room. At this point, weaponry wise, he only had a chain shirt on, a dagger and his trusty repeating crossbow. Would he make it through and continue on towards the fire?

"Let's go buddy." He told the animal in front of him...

Roll
1d10+6 → [6,6] = (12)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 8, 2011)

*Stark:
*
(12 vs DC 12, +2 for Aid Another, +2 Circumstantial.  DC 14, Pass)

Stark's companion Malik the half-orc shouted and swore at the crowd.  "Out of the way you damn idiots."  He pulled out a crossbow, not as exquisite as Starks, but still big enough to hurt like a friend.  "You, you, and you.  Get that damn cart out of the way."  Three rather shocked bystanders grudgingly flipped the broken cart to one side, dumping its contents of rags on the ground.

If Stark makes a DC 24 listen check, he will hear a muffled scream from under the rags.  Some of the men surrounding the cart look perturbed.
That's none of Stark's business, and he expertly guides the fire-wagon past the wrecked cart and drives it down towards the fire at breakneck pace.

*Niyah and Camilla.*

With Camilla's excellent eyesight leading the way, they manage to make it to the stairwell in a very short time.  The flames roar around them and the heat is unbearable.

Camilla's mask offers her some protection, and Niyah manages to hold his breath for a bit (4 rounds Niyah, 3 Camilla).  Camilla recalls that her home is on the third floor of the building.  They clamber up one flight, and then another flight.  Luckily most of the stairwell is masonry so it isn't burning yet.

When they reach the start of the stairs leading to the third floor, they stop.  There's a barricade here.  In the smoke they can see that someone boarded up the exit from the third floor--not something that's typically done.  Through a crack in the barricade, Camilla can see bodies lying on the other side.  They must have tried to break through and been suffocated by the smoke rising through the stairwell.

This fire just turned into murder.  They'll need to break through.

*Lairrathar and Wukong and Stark
*
Wukong can indeed now fly, and the bird lifts him higher, and higher--slowly though since he's a mite heavy for it.  It occurs to him that the bird will be best for getting small people down, like children.

The bird gets him about level with a closed shutter on the fourth floor.  The shutter is closed and latched.  Fortunately, it's not warm, meaning there's no fire on the other side.  Nothing his full-blade can't handle, but he will need to swing it one handed or find some other way of breaking through

This might be the perfect place to let down a rope.

On the ground Lair is concentrating on controlling his astral construct when a loudly ringing bell signals the arrival of the local fire brigade.  A half orc jumps off the wagon as it comes to a stop near him.  "Are you in charge here?!" asked the half orc, also known as Stark's companion Malik.

Lair is able to talk to him, and quickly relay all the information he knows.  Senior Constable Malik frowned.  "The Axe has gone too far.  Commander Angelo's been trying to get them for months.  I've only got a limited amount of water in the wagon, and more on the way.  Stark, I'll Orc the pumps.  Direct the hoses under where that gnome is.  We'll need to clear a path down for some ropes or something...why is that bird here?"

_We're losing time._  Lair felt that voice again.  It was the Raven, Edgar.  The bird was standing next to him, wings folded.  _It'll be too late, too late. _  Somehow Lair thinks that the bird isn't talking

Stark will need to make some ranged attack rolls to direct the hose at the fire.  The hose does 1d8+Dex points of damage per attack, and has a range of 45 feet.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2011)

_-I'm going to kill them. I'm going to kill them all-_

A surge of fury starts building in her throat but she knows she can't open her mouth. Not now. 

If there's not enough time to clear the barricade, Camilla will try to find a clear window (other wise she will brake one) and try to get to the third floor using the ledges.

Balance 1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2011)

Wukong will try and smash open the window with his spiked shield. Trying to wield his fullblade one handed would just be stupid, as it is clearly too heavy for such an idea.

Power Attack (-1)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+5
14+5 = 19

1d20+5
7+5 = 12

1d20+5
8+5 = 13

1d20+5
12+5 = 17

1d20+5
17+5 = 22




Spiked Shield:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d4+5
3+5 = 8

1d4+5
1+5 = 6

1d4+5
4+5 = 9

1d4+5
4+5 = 9

1d4+5
3+5 = 8




Search:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+2
8+2 = 10

1d20+2
18+2 = 20

1d20+2
1+2 = 3

1d20+2
2+2 = 4

1d20+2
8+2 = 10




He will bind the rope and try to find anyone to lower down. He'll stay until the first sign of smoke/heat and then lower himself down as well.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2011)

"A barricade?" Niyah said, breathing in a little smoke and coughing, "Ugh... Stand back."

Feeling around, Niyah cursed himself for dropping his warhammer. _Kord... Give me strength!_

((totally activating his True Believer feat for a +2 to the following Skill Check))

*Strength Check:*
1d20+3 +2 [True Believer] = [18,3,2] = 23


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2011)

Camilla's *Aid another?*  1d20 → [11] = (11)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 10, 2011)

*Niyah and Camilla*

Camilla worked to loosen some of the wooden boards and beams barricading the stairwell.  She could see some collapsed bodies on the other side.  They don't look alive.  They probably had suffocated before they had had any chance to really damage the barricade (Any more detailed information, etc, requires checks).  

_Kord... Give me Strength!_

Time seems to slow for Niyah.  The crackle and roar of the flames fades away, and becomes the roar of a crowd--a crowd in a great arena somewhere.  He sees himself standing in the center of a great arena, weaponless.  "Paladin!"  A thunderous voice called out to him.  "Where is thy blade?"

Next to him, a greatsword appears, the tip stuck in the ground.  Niyah knows the blade.  Any of the Stormfather's follower would recognize the Greatsword Kelmar, the Blade of Heroes.  

The voice called out a second time.  "Draw thy sword!"

Niyah pulls the blade out of the ground, and raised it into the air. 

The voice of thunders spoke once more  "Strike!"  

Niyah raises his hands high, as if he was about to swing a blade or hammer.  To Camilla, the Paladin seems to be in a sort of trance, his lips reciting
some silent litany.  

With a great cry that could be heard over the roar of the fire, Niyah swings his empty hands downwards.  Wooden boards and beams, that had been nailed across the stairwell splinter like so many matchsticks.

Immediately, the trance ends.  To Niyah, it feels like he had been swimming underwater for a long time, and had just come up gasping for air.   He's not holding anything now, but a moment ago, it certainly felt like he was.

The barricade is no longer there, splintered by what appears to have been a really, really sharp sword.

Strength Check:
1d20+3 +2 [True Believer] = [18,3,2] = 23, +2 for Aid Another.  DC 18.  Epic Pass.

*Wukong*

The gnome manages to smash through the shutters to an empty apartment.  The door to the hallway of the fourth floor poses no challenge to his full-blade.  By yelling, he manages to find some people and guide them back to the rope.

*Others*
Outside, Lair and the others can see people making their way down a rope.  Some of the flames are licking dangerously close to them.  If that rope catches fire, it will certainly break.  

Stark's manning the hose closest to the people coming down.


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2011)

Wukong is quiet proud of himself. He found some people needing rescue, though he doesn't know if he found the ones Camilla is looking for.

Since it doesn't look like the smoke has reached his place, yet, he does one more sweep yelling out loud for anyone before leaving.



*Spoiler*: _search_ 




1d20+2
11+2 = 13

1d20+2
4+2 = 6

1d20+2
10+2 = 12

1d20+2
9+2 = 11

1d20+2
15+2 = 17


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2011)

Lair bit his lip frowining and motioned to the fire brigade, "we have to protect the rope.  My friends will save everyone they can but if the rope falls then everyone is doomed."  He briefly wondered what exactly he was doing here but he certainly couldn't abandon things now.

His frown deepened, he wasn't strong enough.  Perhaps there was something to his brother's devotion to training.  He could summon three more constructs if needed, even give them a limited resistance to flame and fire, but they lasted only moments and were not strong enough to lift more than a child (or gnome).  Still he would keep his focus, if there was a chance to help he would jump at it.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2011)

She pats Niyah in the shoulder with a surprised smile. "Go, go!"  she tells him to keep going forward. "Marcus!?"  she starts taking her own rope out in case they need to make a run through a window. "Anybody!?" She will look around for survivors.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2011)

Niyah fell to one knee and breathed heavily for a few seconds. He coughed harshly, remembering that he was breathing in smoke. He had forgotten where he was for a moment.

Smiling, he promised to himself that he'd arrange a great tournament in Kord's name. One where the strongest in the region can prove their worth, only for Niyah to defeat them of course. 

Pushing those thoughts to the side for now, Niyah stood and nodded to Camilla before passing through the now-carved barricade. There had to be survivors. Kord himself had granted him the strength he needed, so there had to be survivors.

"Hey!" Niyah shouted out to nobody in particular, "Make some noise or something! We didn't come in here just so you could catch a quick nap!"

*Search Check:*
1d20 → [17] = 17
1d20 → [10] = 10
1d20 → [20] = 20
1d20 → [7] = 7
1d20 → [8] = 8

*Spot Check:*
1d20-2 → [6,-2] = 4
1d20-2 → [1,-2] = -1
1d20-2 → [3,-2] = 1
1d20-2 → [12,-2] = 10
1d20-2 → [8,-2] = 6

*Listen Check:*
1d20-2 → [11,-2] = 9
1d20-2 → [13,-2] = 11
1d20-2 → [20,-2] = 18
1d20-2 → [3,-2] = 1
1d20-2 → [7,-2] = 5


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2011)

Entering the house didn't seem to be a wise choice for Sophie but she could do something to keep the others in a good way while she was there. She uses a create water spell to help and wet the rope to the best of her ability. She can't make enough to put out some fire, but if the rope snaps that will greatly complicate things. 

Just in case this doesn't go well, she readies a healing spell.


----------

